# WASHINGTON-BALTIMORE | Public Transport



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

*Washington D.C. Metro Unveils New Plan For Buses*

If Metro CEO Richard White has his way, the transit company's bus service is about to get a facelift.

Board members, including D.C. City Councilman Jim Graham, have long criticized the transit system for having a bus service that takes a back seat to the rail service.

White's proposal calls for spending *$829 million* to improve bus service. And $600 million will be used to purchase *450 new buses, including 250 that run on natural gas, which will arrive by next spring.*

Right now, the average age of a Metro bus is 11 years. White said the new buses would help bring that down to about six years.

Other improvements outlined in the plan include *outfitting busier bus stops with real-time information by June 2006, letting riders know precisely what time the next bus will arrive.*


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

cool. I wish Septa would have bought all clean air buses with their New Flyer order.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Rail Link for Washington Dulles?*

*House may scuttle Kaine's Dulles rail deal *
By BOB LEWIS 
31 March 2006

RICHMOND, Va. (AP) - House Speaker William J. Howell said Friday he might scuttle Gov. Timothy M. Kaine's tentative deal to allow a Washington regional airports authority to build a rail link to Dulles International Airport. 

Howell said permitting the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority to use Dulles Toll Road revenues to extend Metrorail to the airport is a "multibillion-dollar road giveaway with a stroke of the governor's pen." 

In an escalating rhetorical battle with the governor over conflicting statewide transportation initiatives, Howell suggested Kaine failed to consider proposals from monied private consortiums to take over the toll road and pay the state billions of dollars for it. 

"This administration's actions on the mega-project are shortsighted -- almost scandalously so -- and his recklessness in dealing with this vital transportation roadway only fortifies the concerns of those of us who oppose the massive tax hikes," Howell said in a news conference. 

Kaine spokesman Kevin Hall called Howell's comments "scandalously reckless language." 

"The speaker says we walked away from cash on the table. We don't need cash on the table. We need transportation improvements on the ground," Hall said. 

Del. David Albo, R-Fairfax, said at the news conference that companies that made proposals to take over the tollway had promised upfront payments worth billions of dollars for the rights, but Kaine ignored them. 

"It's sort of like going to a car dealership and saying, `Hey, I'll pay sticker,'" Albo said. 

He also said Kaine failed to build in sufficient protections for consumers from sharp toll increases. 

Howell said he plans to call Kaine and his secretaries of transportation and finance before legislative panels to answer questions about his "memorandum of understanding" with the MWAA necessary to complete the transaction. 

He said he will ask the General Assembly's investigative arm, the Joint Legislative Audit and Review Commission, to examine the deal. And if Kaine doesn't reconsider, he said he will ask legislators to "reserve the right to review and approve this transaction before it goes into effect." 

Kaine's communications director, Delacey Skinner, said the administration studied all the proposals and determined that the MWAA would complete the transit rail link to Dulles fastest. It also best assures that tollway collections would remain in the Dulles corridor, alleviating the region's debilitating highway congestion. 

Hall also produced Feb. 7 letters to the governor signed by Republican legislators, including House Appropriations Committee Chairman Vincent F. Callahan Jr., Del. Thomas D. Rust and Sen. Jeannemarie Devolites Davis, all from Fairfax County, praising the MWAA proposal. 

Private proposals came from five monied consortiums that include powerful financiers, international engineering firms and some of the state's most politically connected lawyers, consultants and lobbyists. 

According to proposals filed with the Virginia Department of Transportation, the five are: 

--Cintra, a major international developer whose projects include 17 toll roads covering more than 1,000 miles in the United States, Spain, Portugal, Chile, Canada and Ireland. 

--The Dulles Corridor Mobility Initiative, which has Citigroup Global Markets Inc. handling its financing and the Hunton & Williams law firm with offices in McLean and Richmond among its 17 worldwide. 

--The Dulles Express, including Merrill Lynch handling its financing and McGuire Woods, another major national law and lobbying firm that is among the most influential in Richmond, doing "government relations and community outreach." 

--Dulles Smart Link, which includes investment banker Goldman Sachs, the Fluor and Jacobs engineering firms and the Reed Smith law and lobbying firms. 

--Reston-based Virginia Mobility Associates LLC, a new group organized specifically to finance a new network of express toll lanes in northern Virginia. 

------ 

On the Web: 

Private tollway proposals: http://www.vdot.virginia.gov/projects/pptaDullesCorridorInitiative.asp


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Airports Authority Signs Deal to Initiate Transit Project *
7 June 2007
The Washington Post

The Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority signed a contract yesterday that will launch the first half of a 23-mile Metrorail extension to Dulles International Airport, committing the region to a $5.1 billion transit project to be funded primarily with local taxes and tolls. 

The contract calls explicitly for an above-ground segment through Tysons Corner, effectively silencing local efforts supporting a tunnel to encourage a more pedestrian-friendly, aesthetic revamping of Northern Virginia's largest business district. 

The only hope left for tunnel advocates is for Fairfax County to kill the project by voting not to commit its $400 million share of the funding for the first phase. Such a vote could cause the design and bidding process to begin again. But a majority of supervisors made clear this week that a "no" vote is unlikely, given the risks of delaying the project for several more years and losing $900 million in federal funding. 

"A 'yes' vote keeps hope alive," said Gerald E. Connolly (D), chairman of the Fairfax County Board of Supervisors. "A 'no' vote kills the project and the tunnel, too." Fairfax is scheduled to vote June 18. 

The Dulles Metrorail extension has been called the region's top transportation priority by the airports authority and local and state leaders. Supporters say direct Metro service will not only lend prestige to the region's international airport but also take vehicles off Northern Virginia's congested highways and open its suburban business districts to more urban, transit-oriented development. 

The first leg of the project, which will cost $2.7 billion, will extend Metro's Orange Line from just west of the East Falls Church stop in Arlington through Tysons Corner to Reston. The second phase will extend the line across the Loudoun County border to the airport. Work on the first phase will begin this summer with the relocation of utility lines along Route 7. The initial phase is scheduled for completion in 2013. The second phase is expected to finish by 2016. 

The project has attracted plenty of criticism, notably for Gov. Timothy M. Kaine's decision last year to allow the above-ground design at Tysons to move forward. The option of a tunnel was rejected as too costly, but supporters have been packing meetings and advertising on TV and radio and in newspapers to revive the idea. 

Critics also questioned the decision to allow the airports authority to manage the project on behalf of the state. They accused the organization of a conflict of interest, saying its desire to quickly build a rail link to the airport might take precedence over other options. The authority also is exempt from certain public-records requirements, said critics, who pointed out that much of the contract negotiation with the private building consortium Dulles Transit Partners was done in secret. 

"We remain strongly opposed to MWAA's control of this project because of their lack of accountability," said Stewart Schwartz, executive director of the Coalition for Smarter Growth. Schwartz has been a strong supporter of a tunnel. He also thinks the above-ground stations through Tysons are being designed without regard to the goal of encouraging ridership and building mixed-use, urban-style communities. 

"What's the point of doing it if we don't do it right?" he said. 

The lack of competitive bidding on the project -- allowed under Virginia law for certain transportation projects -- also has raised concerns. The Dulles Metrorail extension is the most expensive transit project in progress in the nation, costlier than the infamous Second Avenue subway line in New York City, which has been planned for more than 30 years, said William Vincent of the Breakthrough Technology Institute, a D.C.-based nonprofit that advocates for cost-effective and environmentally sensitive transit. 

"The Dulles line is now more expensive, but it will attract less than half the number of passengers as the Second Avenue subway," Vincent said. 

And the cost is likely to rise. Officials with the airports authority say the $5.1 billion estimate includes preliminary numbers for the second phase. The extension from Reston to the airport is likely to be financed largely through higher tolls on the Dulles Toll Road. The tolls are scheduled to rise to as much as $5 by 2055 as part of the rail plan. 

"We're not saying that 15 years out, that's going to be a final cost of the project," said Tara Hamilton, a spokeswoman for the authority.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Heh, Seattle people know how those tunnel vs Elevated arguments go :-D


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Fed report casts doubt on viability of Dulles Rail project *
27 July 2007

McLEAN, Va. (AP) - A federal report released today raises new doubts about the Dulles rail project. 

The report prepared for the U-S Department of Transportation says the proposed Metrorail extension might miss out on federal funding because of delays and cost increases. 

Federal Transit Administrator Jim Simpson says the F-T-A will take the report's findings and recommendations very seriously. 

Officials with the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority, which will oversee construction of the rail extension, say they're committed to working with the F-T-A to address the issues.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Connolly: Federal bias endangering Dulles rail project *
31 July 2007

FAIRFAX, Va. (AP) - Fairfax County Board of Supervisors Chairman Gerald Connolly says a Bush administration bias against mass transit projects might be hindering federal approval of the proposed Metro extension to Dulles Airport. 

Connolly told Washington Post reporters and editors a federal report that cast doubt on the project reflects a general bad attitude by the Bush administration toward investment in mass transit. 

The Federal Transit Administration is trying to determine if the project qualifies for $900 million in federal funding. The agency is concerned about the $2.7 billion price tag for the first phase. 

FTA spokesman Wes Irvin says there have been significant increases in transit spending since the end of the Clinton administration. 

Connolly says it's difficult to know how the agency will come down. But he doesn't believe there's a logical reason why it wouldn't approve the project.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Report says Virginia must reduce cost of Dulles rail project *
21 August 2007

McLEAN, Va. (AP) - Virginia must shave $250 million from the cost of Metrorail's planned extension to Dulles International Airport to meet Federal Transit Administration cost-efficiency guidelines, according to a report. 

The report warns Virginia transportation officials that the first phase of the Dulles rail service is over budget and will take about 15 months longer than expected to complete. The assessment shows the first phase will now cost $2.83 billion -- the highest cost estimate yet -- and the full project's cost is $1 billion higher than it was two years ago. 

"They need a more realistic price tag and a more realistic schedule," FTA spokesman Wes Irvin said. "The schedule is driving up the cost." 

The project must comply with FTA standards to receive $900 million in federal funds that are critical for state and local leaders to build the rail line. All agree the project would die without the federal money. 

State officials said they are certain they can trim the project's budget and schedule. 

"This report gives us a clear sense of the size and scope of changes to the project that we need to make," said Pierce R. Homer, Virginia's transportation secretary. "We're very confident that we can make changes that will meet FTA approval." 

But the necessary cuts might be difficult. Officials with the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority, which is managing the project for Virginia, must find ways to reduce costs while avoiding cuts that would reduce ridership, such as eliminating a station, because that could affect the FTA's cost-efficiency figures. 

Project managers also must avoid changes that rail supporters would protest, such as eliminating extra elevators for accessibility, architectural features or pedestrian walkways. Business owners in Tysons Corner objected to $200 million in such cuts the state proposed two years ago. 

Homer said project managers likely would look at cutting a parking garage in Reston that developers could pay for instead, improvements to Route 7 that the state could fund separately and a rail car storage building. 

Any cost reductions would have to be approved by the federal government, Irvin said. 

Officials already turned away from an idea to tunnel the line through Tysons Corner, the nation's 12th-largest business district, citing uncertainty over the cost. Business leaders who wanted a tunnel to remake Tysons into a more walkable downtown are eager for the project to move forward. They said the report confirms their position that a tunnel would be nice but not affordable. 

"The federal government is not willing to fund it," said James C. Dinegar, president of the Greater Washington Board of Trade. 

Homer said he hopes construction could begin next year. The first phase of the 23-mile rail line is expected to be completed in 2012, and the second phase extending beyond the airport into Loudoun County could be done by 2015.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Debate over who's to blame for Dulles rail delays *
29 August 2007

WASHINGTON (AP) - There are many opinions about who's to blame for delays that have threatened federal funding for the proposed extension of Metrorail to Dulles Airport. 

The Federal Transit Administration has ordered authorities to trim about $275 million from the first leg's budget to qualify for $900 million in federal funding. 

Nearly a dozen entities have played critical roles over the years, including Tysons Corner landowners, the Fairfax County Board of Supervisors, Metro and Congress. There has also been a lengthy debate over whether part of the project should run in a tunnel under Tysons. Meanwhile, project costs soared. 

Many involved are pointing to the Federal Transit Administration for imposing its own time-consuming requirements. 

The project's no-bid contract with a consortium called Dulles Transit Partners is also being blamed.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

Oh great, more of those anti-mass transit nuts.hno:


----------



## jam5 (May 30, 2007)

If the federal government would apportion more funding to mass transit in relation to highways (I think it's a 1:400 ratio in billions of dollars) we wouldn't be in this mess, AND we would have a tunnel running through Tyson's Corner the whole way. It's ridiculous. Ideally it would be 50:50, but I would willing to settle for having mass transit getting at least a quarter of total federal funding.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've been hearing about aging infrastructure on the DC Metro lately following the power outage. I wonder whether this link will come at the cost of upgrades to the system?


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't understand why many airports in the U.S. lack rail links to their airports. They must want the money that they get from $9.00/day parking lot fees. hno:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A couple of them do, albeit not dedicated airport rail links, but that's OK. Here are some off the top of my head and from my travels.

New York - JFK, Newark
San Francisco
Chicago - Midway, O'Hare
Boston
BWI

But then, can't really compare to Europe at all!


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> A couple of them do, albeit not dedicated airport rail links, but that's OK. Here are some off the top of my head and from my travels.
> 
> New York - JFK, Newark
> San Francisco
> ...


Dont forget Reagan National, and soon to be Seattle and Vancouver as well


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kaine outlines cuts for Dulles rail project *
13 September 2007

WASHINGTON (AP) - Virginia Governor Tim Kaine has proposed more than $300 million in budget cuts to keep the first phase of the Dulles rail project in line for federal funding. 

Federal officials told the state last month to shave $250 million from the cost of the project. It must meet federal cost-efficiency requirements to qualify for $900 million. Project officials say the federal money is critical if the line is to be built. 

The proposed cuts lower the cost of the rail line from about $2.8 billion to $2.5 billion. They include different funding for road improvements to Route 7 and parking garage in Reston, Smaller station canopies and concrete platforms instead of expensive tile paving.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

The new metro will link Tysons Corner, Reston, Herndon, and of course DC and Dulles which will end in front of Washington Dulles International Airport. It will be one of the biggest project in the area.

Here is the official website of the project:

http://www.dullesmetro.com/


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

FM 2258 said:


> I don't understand why many airports in the U.S. lack rail links to their airports. They must want the money that they get from $9.00/day parking lot fees. hno:


Washington Dulles Int'l Airport is far away from DC. When it was built, there was nothing in the area except farms and few residential areas. The boom of the US Economy on 80s and 90s leads to the construction of many companies near the airport (even now). Due to the demand of many DC residents and the growing traffic in the area, they have no choice but to build this before its too late.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

*$300 Million Cut in Dulles Rail Project Is Proposed*
_*Bipartisan Effort Seeks to Ensure Line Meets Federal Cost Guidelines, Gets Funding Needed for Completion*_

*By Amy Gardner
Washington Post Staff Writer
Friday, September 14, 2007; Page B01*

Top Virginia politicians from both parties joined forces on Capitol Hill yesterday to propose cutting more than $300 million from the planned Metro line to Dulles International Airport to meet cost guidelines and thus pressure the Federal Transit Administration to approve the project.

Flanked by prominent Virginia politicians, including U.S. Sen. John W. Warner (R) and Rep. Frank R. Wolf (R), Gov. Timothy M. Kaine (D) sent a powerful message to the agency, which the project is counting on for $900 million. In several recent critical reports, the FTA has warned that the project is gravely overbudget and risks not qualifying for the federal money, without which the $5.1 billion project will fail.

"The good-faith challenge was: 'You're close, but you've got to take some costs out of this project,' " Kaine said. "And we took them up on that challenge."

Added Warner: "This must move forward, and we're confident that they will treat this fairly and objectively and in accordance with the law."

Although intended as a celebration of the state's efforts to trim costs, the announcement didn't go entirely as planned. Two Northern Virginia congressmen, Thomas M. Davis III (R) and James P. Moran Jr. (D), did not attend. And a small contingent of protesters confronted the governor over his decision to stick with an aboveground design through Tysons Corner despite broad public support for a tunnel.

Kaine opted for the aboveground rail line after four months of study showing, he said, that pursuing a tunnel could cost too much, take too long and jeopardize federal funding. The most ardent tunnel advocates disagreed.

"That's going to be a monstrosity," said Joe Nocerino of Vienna, wearing an "Under Not Over" button and a TysonsTunnel.org T-shirt. "It's really going to be a blight."

But Kaine and others said the 23-mile Silver Line, which will stretch from Falls Church through Tysons to the airport and Loudoun County, is too important to the region's economy to jeopardize by pursuing the potentially expensive and time-consuming construction of a tunnel.

Wolf said, "If we miss this opportunity, it will be a long, long time before we'll ever get it again."

That was not enough for some in the audience, who pointedly questioned Kaine, interrupted him and tried to shout him down, saying the tunnel option has not been sufficiently explored.

William T. Coleman Jr., a former U.S. secretary of transportation, was among those who confronted Kaine. Coleman described himself as a passionate supporter of the tunnel. He is also a lawyer whose clients include WestGroup, a prominent Tysons developer with plans for property along the Metro line. WestGroup has been the primary financial backer of TysonsTunnel.org.

"In this case, you're making the biggest mistake you've made so far in your career," Coleman said.

"Absolutely," shouted another man.

Kaine became angry at one point, telling a tunnel speaker: "Do not interrupt me." But he took a more conciliatory tone later, saying: "We have to make a call, and the call has to be made with a goal in mind. And the goal is this: This is an airport that should have been served by rail when it was built. To come back later now to do it -- I wish we didn't have to. But by gosh, we need to if we're going to have a quality of life that is worthwhile in this region."

Kaine outlined proposed cuts that would reduce the $2.8 billion cost of the first phase to $2.5 billion -- well within the transportation agency's cost-efficiency requirements, which the project must meet to qualify for the federal funding. Without the federal money, the project will not go forward.

Few of the cuts would have a direct impact on service for riders. They include eliminating $77 million in road improvements to Route 7 in Tysons Corner that can be paid for with separate state money; cutting a parking garage in Reston and building it through a public-private partnership instead; building smaller canopies at stations; and laying concrete platforms instead of expensive tile pavers.

Transit agency spokesman Wes Irvin said that officials can't comment on a proposal that they won't see until today but that "we look forward to reviewing their proposal."

But another prominent official, Fairfax County Board of Supervisors member T. Dana Kauffman (D-Lee), who sits on the Metro board, questioned the accuracy of the savings that Kaine presented, particularly the Route 7 improvements.

"It's a zero-sum game," he said. "The only way Route 7 gets done is if some other project doesn't."

Rail to Dulles has been planned since the early 1960s, when the airport opened. More recently, the project has faced cost overruns and controversy over the tunnel.

"It is the single most important transportation investment that the entire metropolitan region can make," said Gerald E. Connolly (D), chairman of the Fairfax board. "The Dulles corridor is the single most important economic and employment corridor in the region except for the core itself. And it's getting more so every day."


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> A couple of them do, albeit not dedicated airport rail links, but that's OK. Here are some off the top of my head and from my travels.
> 
> New York - JFK, Newark
> San Francisco
> ...


MARTA's Airport Station is located in the main terminal at Hartsfield in Atlanta.


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

greg_christine said:


> The theory is that a rail vehicle can attract "choice riders" (people who own cars), whereas a bus can't. I have to admit that I am dubious that a streetcar stuck in traffic will be any more attractive than a bus stuck in traffic. At least the buses can change lanes to get around double-parked delivery trucks. The decision to build the streetcar network has already been made, so we will see how it works in a few years.


At least one of the streetcar routes will have its own designated lanes (K Street). K Street is wider than most DC east-west streets. 

Personally, I'd rather have more Metrorail lines in lieu of the streetcars, but as America can't seem to build a new 15 km subway line for less than 500 billion dollars and in a time frame less than 50 years nowadays (OK, this is an exaggeration, but you get the idea) this seems to be a good "Second Prize" for the District of Columbia.

As far as buses versus streetcars, studies have borne out that Americans are much more likely to utilize streetcars than buses and streetcars are better at promoting economic growth (The bus fanatic Australian guy at HumanTransit.org notwithstanding). In America anyway, buses have various stigma associated with them, and have the perception of being impermanent and subject to overnight rerouting due to funding cuts or political whims. With a streetcar, you know the tracks are there to stay.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The streets seem wide enough to allow separation between trams and cars.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

They probably should have followed Toronto's example and put the tracks in the middle of H street. I can foresee alot of problems with their current setup.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Dan78 said:


> At least one of the streetcar routes will have its own designated lanes (K Street). K Street is wider than most DC east-west streets.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have more Metrorail lines in lieu of the streetcars, but as America can't seem to build a new 15 km subway line for less than 500 billion dollars and in a time frame less than 50 years nowadays (OK, this is an exaggeration, but you get the idea) this seems to be a good "Second Prize" for the District of Columbia.
> 
> As far as buses versus streetcars, studies have borne out that Americans are much more likely to utilize streetcars than buses and streetcars are better at promoting economic growth (The bus fanatic Australian guy at HumanTransit.org notwithstanding). In America anyway, buses have various stigma associated with them, and have the perception of being impermanent and subject to overnight rerouting due to funding cuts or political whims. With a streetcar, you know the tracks are there to stay.


I agree regarding rather having Metrorail. The streetcar plan represents the realization that money will never be available to add Metrorail lines in Anacostia, Georgetown, and other under-served areas of the city.

Streetcars can probably attract more passengers per route-mile than buses, but not more passengers per dollar in costs to the transportation agency. Washington, DC can only afford to build streetcar lines on a few routes. Buses will continue to be an important part of the transportation network.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

They should have just removed the lines of parallel parks cars and used that space to create a tram only lane and a bike lane (about the same width as a normal car lane).


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## elliot42 (Feb 22, 2007)

geoking66 said:


> They should have just removed the lines of parallel parks cars and used that space to create a tram only lane and a bike lane (about the same width as a normal car lane).


No, because businesses on the street will lose significant customers. This has been demonstrated repeatedly in other cities.

Streetcars work just fine in Philadelphia, San Francisco, New Orleans, Denver, Portland, Seattle, and elsewhere, and they'll work just as well in DC.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

diablo234 said:


> They probably should have followed Toronto's example and put the tracks in the middle of H street. I can foresee alot of problems with their current setup.


Centre-lane running's popular in Toronto because most of its roads are narrow, e.g., you come across a six-laner no less than say every couple or three miles, a four-laner every single or couple of miles. Toronto trams get stuck behind left- and right-turning traffic so often that it takes several green lights (series of) for the tram to finally proceed across a single intersection. Even with their six-lane St-Clair-Ave-W tram-equipped line, trams often get stuck behind left-turning traffic, which now from seeing those photos that seemed to trouble you makes me nod approval at H Street's(?) traffic lanes chosen for tram passage.

Also, the tram lane pictured above is closer to the kerb than your preferred centre lane, so I'd be far more interested at learning about the District's plans down there at mitigating private vehicles colliding with would-be / have-been passengers, frankly, because Toronto trams are --uhm-- poorly stickered as far as indicating to nearby drivers the compulsory stop-for-tram provision in the provincial highway code... ...although (moreover!) why not just go for accordion trolleybusses, you know, the type with multiple! accordions. (Toronto collisions have been awful: Abundance of stress/shock; trams --if at all possible!-- detoured for blocks or miles on end during intensive police investigation; ensuing traffic jams; etc.)


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Recent H streetcar construction photos...


H Street streetcar station by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar station by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar station by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar tracks by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar station by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar station by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar station by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar station by BeyondDC, on Flickr


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

^^What lines are under construction at the moment?


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice pics Nexis...hopefully the street cars turn out to be a success. Just out of curiosity, do you know of any other recent street car lines being developed around the nation...not proposals, but actual lines being built? Baltimore had plans for a streetcar line going up Charles Street but it seems to be dead at the present moment.


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

Red Line gets federal go-ahead for next phase
East-west rail line project for city clears a crucial hurdle

June 27, 2011|By Michael Dresser, The Baltimore Sun
The Maryland Transit Administration's proposed Red Line in Baltimore has received U.S. approval to move to the next phase of development, a strong indication that the east-west light rail line will eventually qualify for federal funding.

Gov. Martin O'Malley plans to announce Tuesday that the Federal Transit Administration has given the state the green light to move into what is known as preliminary engineering, or PE — a phase that would take the project beyond the conceptual stage and into specific planning.

The approval would start a roughly two-year planning process for the 141/2-mile line fromWoodlawn to Bayview — a project that the federal agency estimated would cost a total of $2.2 billion with inflation. The state previously described the Red Line as a $1.8 billion project in 2010 dollars.

The decision does not mean the federal government has agreed to pay for the project's construction. Henry Kay, the MTA's deputy administrator for planning, said that decision would be made later. But he said the federal action means the Red Line has survived a process that weeds out many projects.

"It's a big deal," Kay said. "PE approval really represents a major milestone."

But opponents of the project questioned the importance of the federal action.

"The reality of this is that there's no money," said Benjamin Rosenberg, a resident of Canton. "The likelihood of the funding in the next couple years is zero."

Kay said the PE process will cost about $65 million. He said that many of the engineering contracts have been awarded and that work has been awaiting federal approval. He said the state would likely pay most of the upfront costs but would be eligible for federal reimbursement when money becomes available.

While the Red Line has the enthusiastic support of the O'Malley administration, Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake and most city elected officials, it faces opposition from some residents of neighborhoods in its path — especially those in Canton and West Baltimore.

Plans for the Red Line call for the tracks to run in one long tunnel under downtown and Fells Point and in one shorter tunnel under Cooks Lane in West Baltimore. The rest of the route would run above ground, including sections on Boston Street and Edmondson Avenue.

Advocates contend the Red Line is needed to relieve traffic congestion and to provide an attractive transit alternative to reach some of the city's major employment centers, including the Inner Harbor, Harbor East, the University of Maryland professional schools and the Johns Hopkins Bayview Medical Center.

"Baltimore has been underserved by public transit," said Sen. Benjamin L. Cardin. "We are now closer to having a truly integrated, regional transit system that will help transform our city and our region, adding a convenient, affordable east-west alternative to the ever-increasing gridlock."

But opponents maintain that a light rail line would detract from the ambience of the neighborhoods it runs through and would fail to attract the ridership officials have projected.

In fact, while they gave the Red Line the OK to move to the next step, federal officials may have also given opponents ammunition by lowering the estimates of daily ridership from 60,000 to 57,000 and hanging a higher price tag on the project.

Kay said it's not unusual for ridership estimates to fluctuate during the planning of a transit line. And he noted that the agency approved the move to the next step despite the lower ridership figures.

"When they signed off on 57,000 they agreed we're making reasonable assumptions," he said.

The new, $2.2 billion figure represents a difference in the way the federal agency computes costs and the way the state does, Kay said.

"It's not because the price has gone up or we've changed the scope" of the project, he said.

Nevertheless, the federal estimate would also raise the amount of money the state would have to come up with to pay its likely 50 percent share of the project.

Meanwhile, the state is also seeking federal approval for a similarly priced light rail project called the Purple Line in Montgomery and Prince George's counties.

Kay said a decision on whether the Purple Line can move to the next stage is likely to come later this summer.

The cost of the two transit lines became an issue in last year's gubernatorial campaign when Republican Robert L. Ehrlich Jr. said he would scrap plans for light rail on the two lines, saying the state could not afford them. But O'Malley insists the projects are needed to relieve congestion and improve air quality in the two metropolitan areas.

Canton resident Rosenberg said he's confident that opponents will ultimately block the project when it comes time to come up with the money for construction.

"The time really is on our side and not on the side of the people who have been promoting this," he said. "Until somebody finds $2 billion, obviously this thing's not going to be built."

Construction of a new transit line with federal assistance is a laborious, drawn-out process involving minute examination of a local agency's plans, costs, projected revenues and ridership assumptions. Approvals can take many years.

The Red Line planning process was in the works for several years before public hearings on alternatives were held in 2008. In 2009, O'Malley made the final decision to build a light rail line instead of a rapid-bus alternative. Proposals for more extensive tunneling were scrapped because the costs would have exceeded federal limits.

According to the MTA, if the project clears the remaining hurdles and federal and state funding is available, it would take until about 2020 to complete the Red Line.

Kay said the PE process would bring the planning to the point where it is about 60 percent complete and ready to move into the final design phase. By the time preliminary engineering is done, such things as the design of the stations and the appearance of the train cars should be known, he said.

The federal approval comes as work is progressing on such matters as design of the 20 proposed stations on the Red Line. The MTA has 17 Station Area Advisory Committees, made up of an estimated 250 volunteers, working on things such as platform location and pedestrian access.

Engineers under contract with the state have also been contacting homeowners in some of the neighborhoods along the path of the Red Line, asking for access to their basements to determine whether tunneling could cause any problems.

Kay said the MTA needs to know how deep the basements go in some older neighborhoods such as Fells Point and Canton, where many homes don't have construction plans on file with the city. He said that such inspections are voluntary and that the MTA does not need access to every home.

The MTA does not expect tunneling to have an impact on existing buildings, Kay said. He said the average tunnel depth would be 40 to 50 feet below ground. That is comparable to the depth of the Metro tunnel under neighborhoods such as Upton and Bolton Hill, he added.

Kay said that in his many years at the MTA, he has never heard complaints about noise or vibrations caused by the subway.

[email protected]


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

http://greatergreaterwashington.org/post/11103/whats-the-status-of-our-major-transit-projects/



> by Dan Malouff • June 29, 2011 10:17 am
> 
> With yesterday's news that the Baltimore Red Line is being advanced to Preliminary Engineering, it seems a good time to check up on the various rail and BRT projects in the region and report on their status.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joke Insurance (Jul 19, 2010)

Alargule said:


> Is that an official plan, of just a fantasy?


It is just a fantasy.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Final report downgrades Montgomery "BRT"​*Last week, the Montgomery County DOT released its final study on a future county-wide BRT system. The system has the potential to improve transit options for many county residents. But four months after the study's draft executive summary was released, it's clear that expectations have already been lowered and that many questions remain.
> 
> 
> San Joaquin RTD BRT Stop by San Joaquin RTD, on Flickr
> ...


http://greatergreaterwashington.org/post/11590/final-report-downgrades-montgomery-brt/


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

August 24, 2011 - Michael Dresser - Baltimore Sun

*Group raising funds to support Red Line*

A group of Baltimore residents will hold a pro-Red Line pep rally tonight in a hotbed of opposition to the proposed light rail tonight to raise money to advocate for the project. 

The Red Line Now PAC will hold its event at 6 p.m. at the Field House Pub at 2400 Boston Street in Canton, where many local residents have protested plans to run trains along the surface of that street.

"This is one of the few issue-driven political action committees created by everyday Baltimore citizens, and the only one to focus on transit," said Robbyn Lewis, the organization's chairperson. "We want this project to be the best it can be."


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

Red Line PAC (Political Action Committee)

http://red-line-now.com/

I suggest you join and get involved if you feel strongly about this particular issue.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

How come the cities' networks are pegged together into this thread?


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

trainrover said:


> How come the cities' networks are pegged together into this thread?


The two cities are becoming increasingly intertwined both cultrually and economically. Its only a matter of time before Washington and Baltimore are linked via mass transit. The MARC Train is a commuter rail that already links the cities and both are already connected through Amtrack's northeast corridor infrastructure.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> How come the cities' networks are pegged together into this thread?


In 20 years will the current Growth rate both cities will be 1.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some Aerial pictures of Virginia...

*Alexandria , with the Blue & Yellow Metro lines in view. 
*

Alexandria, Virginia by La Citta Vita, on Flickr

*Tysons Corner , which will one day be as dense as DC's corner , the Metro can be seen Under Construction...
*

Tysons Corner, Virginia by La Citta Vita, on Flickr

*Reston , the Metro line will run in the middle of the Tollway and have TOD surrounding it on all sides with a park on top of the Tollway.
*

Reston Town Center, aerial by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

krnboy1009 said:


> Once the tram is in place whats going to happen with the parking situation?


It will remain the same , they built parking cut outs for H street.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow the streetcar lines and road construction came out looking good on H street. That's going to be a popular area once they get those lines running.


----------



## preservarbuenosaires (Nov 11, 2010)

They've put the tram on the sidewalk?










Most Northamerican streetcars or trams seem to be done "pour la galerie".

Is there any thread whith statistics about their use?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

preservarbuenosaires said:


> They've put the tram on the sidewalk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a sidewalk , but a concrete Railway....


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> :rofl:


What?


----------



## Professor L Gee (Aug 10, 2009)

Liam0711 said:


> _Somebody had asked why Baltimore and Washington shared the same thread...here's one example of why:_
> {article}


Because two different projects in two different metros within the same state are both vying for federal funding, and they just happen to be in the same article? Still not buying it. :hm:

But it's whatever. Too late to separate the threads now. :cheers:

To actually reply to the article, I can understand why the Baltimore Red Line would take precedence. East-west rapid transit is completely absent there.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

How successful do you feel that TOD will be when the line will run down the centre of a highway? I would feel that TOD won't work when it is based around a highway even if there is a metro station there. 

An example of this would be the Mandurah line in Perth, Australia. TOD isn't particularly forthcoming around that railway line despite its good frequencies and fast speed.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Professor L Gee said:


> Because two different projects in two different metros within the same state are both vying for federal funding, and they just happen to be in the same article? Still not buying it.


Although each city has its own Metropolitan Area (MSA) there is also the *Baltimore-Washington Metropolitan Area (CSA)*, consisting of the overlapping labor market region of the cities of Baltimore, Maryland and Washington, D.C.. The region includes Central Maryland, Northern Virginia, and two counties in the Eastern Panhandle of West Virginia. The population of the entire Baltimore-Washington Metroplex as of the 2010 Census is 8,924,087.
This area is primarily served by two different transit agencies The *MTA Maryland* and the *Washington Metropolitan Area Transit Authority (WMATA)* that somehow overlap each other.
For example the MARC is a commuter train that links these two cities and is operated by MTA Maryland. Of its three lines, two connect DC and Baltimore, the other one connects DC with others Maryland suburbs. 
The two projects mentioned are not just happen to be in the same article, they are promoted by the same agency: MTA Maryland. The Red Line will be in the City of Baltimore connecting with pre-existing rail lines there. The Purple Line will be also built by MTA Maryland but it will connect various lines of Washington Metrorail, operated by WMATA.
Washington Metro Rail goes outside DC into areas of Virginia an Maryland.
In adittion, MTA Maryland operates some commuter buses between DC and diverse areas of Maryland. (WMATA also operates buses conecting DC with Maryland and Virginia suburbs)


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

You can that the 2 metro's are slowing merging....


Beautiful New Landsat Mosaic of Chesapeake Bay by NASA Goddard Photo and Video, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some of the Tyson's New TOD planned...


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

^^Been out of the loop on the Silver Line stuff for a while. Did they finally settle on an elevated route through Tysons? As I recall, there was some talk of a tunnel for a little while.


----------



## Frank IBC (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually when I first saw that picture of the Anacostia light rail, I too thought it looked like they built it in the middle of a sidewalk. I hadn't seen concrete used for a rail line that was not actually in a roadway, until this one.

@ BoulderGrad - yes, the Silver Line through Tysons is already being built on an elevated alignment. If you go to Nexis #171, third image, you can see a mostly completed structure on the north side of VA-123 between the Dulles Access Road and a point between the two shopping centers, and you can see the median strip of VA-7 being cleared and widened for the structure there.

I would have preferred a subway too, but money is tight.

Great pictures, Nexis, thanks.


----------



## Winged Robot (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had a lot of experience with Tyson's Corner. The area is unreal. It's a chaotic mess of shopping malls, office parks, and roads that appear out of pure suburban sprawl. With its cheap land, road connections, and proximity to DC, I can see why a number of businesses (large and small) ignored its flaws and set up shop there anyway. I hope the Silver Line steers the area in a more urban direction, and looking at some of the proposed development, that seems to happening. But the area is as car-oriented as a place can get. Tyson's planners will definitely have their work cut out for them to get commuters out of there cars.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Baltimore LRT system...


P1040470 by skabat169, on Flickr


P1040459 by skabat169, on Flickr


P1040463_edit by skabat169, on Flickr


P1040468 by skabat169, on Flickr


P1020776 by skabat169, on Flickr


To Cromwell by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


Light Rail by Maggie Neely, on Flickr


19940108 01 MTA Light Rail, Baltimore, MD by davidwilson1949, on Flickr


----------



## old school (Apr 26, 2009)

^^
Great photos!!
Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Baltimore LR runs very fast when grade seperated. Impressive.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

those are some very nice pics that were just posted


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*MARC Penn line*


4911 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


HHP-8 x2 by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr


Maryland - Havre de Grace: Amtrak Susquehanna River Bridge by wallyg, on Flickr


Baltimore Penn Station by toranosuke, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Baltimore Full Build Transit plan.... , Station by Station*

*Current / Proposed lines *

*Red line - East - West Corridor 
*
_Center for Medicare/Medicaid Services
Security Square Mall
Social Security Administration
I-70 Park and Ride
Edmondson Village
Allendale Street
Rosemont_
West Baltimore MARC
_Harlem Park
Poppleton_
University Center
Charles Center
_Government Center/Inner Harbor
Inner Harbor East
Fells Point
Canton
Canton Crossing
Highlandtown/Greektown
Bayview MARC
Bayview Campus
O Donnell Heights
Holabird Heights
Dundalk
Turners Point_

*Yellow line - North - South Corridor
*
_Columbia Town Center 
Merriweather Post Pavilion
Owen Brown
Broken Land
Columbia Gateway
Guilford
Waterloo
Meadowridge
Dorsey Station (MARC)
Arundel Mills Mall
Baltimore Commons
BWI Amtrak/MARC_
BWI Business District (Connects with Blue Line)
BWI Airport
Linthicum
North Linthicum
Nursery Road
Baltimore Highlands
Patapsco
Cherry Hill
Westport
Hamburg Street
Camden Yards (MARC)
Inner Harbor
Charles Center (Red & Green Lines)
Mt. Vernon
Pennsylvania Station (Amtrak/MARC)
25th Street 
_Johns Hopkins University
Waverly
Cold Spring
Govans
Belvedere Square
Rodgers Forge
Towson University/Medical Center
Towson
Beltway North_
Lutherville
Timonium Business Park
Timonium
Texas
Warren Road
Gilroy Road
McCormick Road
Pepper Road
Hunt Valley

*Green line - North - South Corridor 
*
Owings Mills
Old Court
Milford Mill
Reisterstown Plaza
Rogers Avenue
West Coldspring
Mondawmin
Penn-North
Upton / Avenue Market
State
Lexington Market
Charles Center
Shot Tower / Market Place
Johns Hopkins Hospital
_Madison Square MARC
East North Avenue
Cold Stream
33rd Street
Northwood
Morgan State University 
Hamilton
Northern Parkway
Overlea
Fullerton 
Perry Hall
White Marsh
I-95 Park and Ride
Middle River
Martin State Airport MARC
_

*Blue line - North - South Corridor
*
BWI Business District (Connects with Blue Line)
BWI Airport
Linthicum
North Linthicum
Nursery Road
Baltimore Highlands
Patapsco
Cherry Hill
Westport
Hamburg Street
Camden Yards (MARC)
Convention Center
University Center/Baltimore St 
Lexington Market 
Centre Street
Cultural Center 
U. of Baltimore/Mt. Royal
Baltimore Penn Station
North Avenue
Woodberry
Coldspring Lane
Mt. Washington
Lutherville
Timonium Business Park
Timonium
_Texas_
Warren Road
Gilroy Road
McCormick Road
Pepper Road
Hunt Valley


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

dc-streetcars by ajfroggie, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Is this a fantasy map or in any way planned? If it isn't from the municipality and from a railfan instead then it doesn't really mean much does it?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Here is the map from the local transit agency responsible for upcoming DC tram system:









This is a concept map btw. Check the official website for more info


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

That would be an impressive network if it gets built. DC would be quite the transit city if it pulls that off!


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Indeed, but I would love for the region to also invest into a bigger and more frequent suburban rail system, a circular metro or light rail route, and more TOD in the region.


----------



## Professor L Gee (Aug 10, 2009)

LtBk said:


> Indeed, but I would love for the region to also invest into *a bigger and more frequent suburban rail system*, a circular metro or light rail route, and more TOD in the region.


This right here.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Fairfax Times
http://www.fairfaxtimes.com/article...uction-at-tysons-corner&template=fairfaxTimes



> *Underground tunnel under construction at Tysons Corner*
> 
> _Tunnel part of Metro line that will take trains from Falls Church to Reston_
> by Fairfax County Times Staff
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I wasn't aware the New Metro Rail was going to be underground through parts of Tysons?


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nexis said:


> I wasn't aware the New Metro Rail was going to be underground through parts of Tysons?


Only for a very short distance in order to negotiate a relatively tight turn and grade change—no underground stations.


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Good News Concerning MARC (Found it late)*

*MARC to add 16 rail cars*
*Purchase will allow 3,000 more passengers per trip*

By Annie Linskey, The Baltimore Sun

3:54 p.m. EDT, November 2, 2011

Maryland commuter train riders will have more seats when the state adds 16 rail cars to its busy MARC lines. But the cars won't arrive until 2013.

The purchase was approved Wednesday in a 3-0 vote by Maryland's Board of Public Works. The board agreed to buy 54 new rail cars for $153 million from Bombardier Transit Corporation, a Quebec based firm. Thirty-eight of the cars will replace old ones in the fleet.

The new rail cars will allow 3,000 additional commuters to sit per trip, Maryland Transit Administration head Ralign Wells pointed out. The new cars will hold 127 to 142 passengers, up to 30 more than those in the fleet being replaced.

"MARC riders will be so relieved," said Gov. Martin O'Malley, who chairs the public works board, which also includes state Comptroller Peter Franchot and state Treasurer Nancy Kopp.

The governor noted that the state rail lines enable "people who work in the Washington area to live in Baltimore essentially at half the cost."

MTA administrator Wells said his agency has not yet determined how the new cars will be allocated among the three MARC lines. "Everyone will notice some improvement," Wells said. MARC runs two rail lines through Baltimore, the Camden and Penn lines, as well as the Brunswick Line to the west.

Each new rail car will have two levels for seating. And each will have four doors instead of two, a change that will reduce time spent at stops since riders will be able to enter and exit more efficiently, Wells said.

Wells said he expects the cars to be delivered "mid-2013." It can take years from order to delivery of new rail cars, but Wells said these are coming faster because Maryland is buying some that were initially ordered by the New Jersey Transit Administration.

[email protected]

http://www.twitter.com/annielinskey


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^will that be a tram line with road crossings or LRT - fully independent from traffic?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> ^^will that be a tram line with road crossings or LRT - fully independent from traffic?


It will be a mix of grade / traffic separated sections and traffic mixed sections.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Washington Post said:


> *Montgomery council endorses buses for I-270 corridor*​
> The Montgomery County Council has changed its mind on what kind of transit line to build in the rapidly growing and heavily congested Interstate 270 corridor, voting Tuesday to recommend a busway over the light rail system it endorsed in 2009. The unanimous recommendation now goes to Maryland Gov. Martin O’Malley (D) as he considers which mode and route to submit in a highly competitive bid for federal construction money.
> 
> A 15-mile Corridor Cities Transitway (CCT) would connect the Shady Grove station at the end of Metro’s Red Line in Rockville with the Clarksburg area, via Gaithersburg and Germantown. <snip>
> ...


Story, in full, Here


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Wonder if masking the tracks in that purple line promo must've been intentional.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*7000 Series Metro Car *


----------



## flapane (May 8, 2009)

TBH looking at the video the seats on the older 6000 series cars looked (and actually are) more confortable. Maybe it's just an impression.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

ajw373 said:


> Firstly I think you may have missread what I wrote. Suggest you go back and read my first post on the matter, in particular the bit where I said in America, repeat in America the vehicle that was in the picture was NOT refered to a tram, and how in Europe the vehicles that run on light rail systems are generally called trams (and are actually different to the vehicle pictured). In fact I would say it seems like we are actually in agreeance.
> 
> As for your comment above are you refering to the vehicles or to the system? If the system then most of the systems in the UK are refered to as light rail, but the vehicles are called trams (or the generic term train). The exception of course is the Docklands Light Rail system in London where the vehicles are not called trams, however quite clearly the DLR is heavier than what is considered light rail in the rest of Europe, in is more a metro system than anything.


This is a bit of an odd discussion. The German Stadtbahn systems and the pre-metro systems in other European cities are actually "light rail" systems by many definitions. The Essen Stadtbahn actually uses the same vehicles as the DLR used to before it got its new stock. 

The whole definition of "light rail" vs. "tram" came about because they wanted to rebrand trams to something else to get people over the image of slow, clunky, noisy vehicles that take up road space, so they came up with the term "light rail". But now things have moved beyond this. Generally, segregated ROW and more metro-like services combined with tram-like vehicles characterise "light rail" systems. But anyway, this is a bit of a meaningless diversion into terminology that doesn't really have a bearing on the system.


----------



## ajw373 (Oct 24, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> This is a bit of an odd discussion. The German Stadtbahn systems and the pre-metro systems in other European cities are actually "light rail" systems by many definitions. The Essen Stadtbahn actually uses the same vehicles as the DLR used to before it got its new stock.
> 
> The whole definition of "light rail" vs. "tram" came about because they wanted to rebrand trams to something else to get people over the image of slow, clunky, noisy vehicles that take up road space, so they came up with the term "light rail". But now things have moved beyond this. Generally, segregated ROW and more metro-like services combined with tram-like vehicles characterise "light rail" systems. But anyway, this is a bit of a meaningless diversion into terminology that doesn't really have a bearing on the system.


I agree and the definition isn't really clear. However however what triggered this was someone making comment as to how outdated the "tram" pictured was. I was pointing out that in the US the vehicle would be considered light rail and not a tram/streetcar and how in the US light rail is a separate class hence why it is a big chunky vehicle.

In Europe and elsewhere light rail, as you point out could be anything from trams to 'metro' style systems like DLR, but the vehicle we were discussing could in no way shape or form be called a tram.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Washington Post
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...ue-station/2012/05/26/gJQAeAumsU_graphic.html



> *Redevelopment near Wiehle Avenue station*
> With Metro slated to open the Wiehle Avenue station next year, Fairfax County has been drawing up plans to redevelop the area around the station to accommodate higher density buildings and add residential complexes.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Untitled by VaDOT, on Flickr


Untitled by VaDOT, on Flickr


Untitled by VaDOT, on Flickr


Untitled by VaDOT, on Flickr


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Lovely, metros goin' interstate


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

When is the train supposed to hit the track in DC Streetcar system?


----------



## flapane (May 8, 2009)

Nexis said:


> Untitled by VaDOT, on Flickr


Is it for the Silver Line or for some streetcar line?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

The Silver Line.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

http://greatergreaterwashington.org...d-policy-adds-delay-without-solving-problems/



> *Metro's 5-second policy adds delay without solving problems*
> by Matt Johnson • September 20, 2012 10:21 am
> 
> Last week, Metro introduced a new policy: after pulling into the station, train operators must wait 5 seconds before opening the doors. Ostensibly, this would give them time to ensure the train is properly berthed. This policy won't actually solve that problem. But it will delay riders.
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I was in D.C. last month, and there seemed to be some repairs or construction :? going on on the red line on Saturdays and only one track was being used. Is the red line being expanded? I won't be back permanently until January but I'm curious.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

èđđeůx;96417336 said:


> Is the red line being expanded?


No; of course not.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> No; of course not.


*Cant tell if serious*

Seriously though, I didn't know if it was just a repair or expansion I heard conflicting things while there from some people.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

èđđeůx;96419128 said:


> Seriously though, I didn't know if it was just a repair or expansion I heard conflicting things while there from some people.


The only expansion on the Metro currently going on is the Silver Line to IAD. 

There's ongoing track work throughout the network though - http://www.wmata.com/rail/trackwork.cfm


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

So that's what it was thanks.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New Washington Metro cars will go into service in 2014


IMG_7831 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_7844 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_7810 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_7841 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_7835 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr




IMG_7818 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_7817 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_7804 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_7770 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_7768 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


----------



## goten2255 (Jun 24, 2010)

thats a pretty cool Railcar for Washington Metro, i really like it.

it looks very similar to the New York City new Subway cars with the displays and such but i like it, one thing that bother me was the map but i am sure it will be fixed when the silver line comes into play and so will the DC Streetcars as well.

i rode on the DC metro when i was in DC and i was amazed by it, its an amazing metro system and i am glad to see it expand towards Dulles and beyond it is vastly needed and it can serve the communites better, and also the museum where the space shuttle is at.

i wonder how the announcments will be and who will be voicing them, i can imagine it could be Joe Biden since he is big Amtrak Supporter and rider, and so am i, or Ray La hood? hmmmm?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Fairfax County Approves $2.3 Billion Tysons Corner Transportation plan*


Untitled by VaDOT, on Flickr

Metro Rail Construction from Falls Church to Tysons Corner



> By Martin Di Caro|10/17/2012 – 11:34 am
> 
> *The Fairfax Board of Supervisors has given final approval to a massive transportation funding plan for the future Tysons Corner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Fake "DC Subway" map used in the TV show "Leverage" - it almost looks like the real thing...









http://transitmaps.tumblr.com/post/34246813526/leverage-dc


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ That's strangely lucid; did someone hack into your SSC account?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

♪lololo♪


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

*O'Malley to announce $1.5 billion for Baltimore-area transportation projects *​ 
*Public-private partnership possible for Red Line; weekend MARC service to Washington to begin Dec. 7*​ 
_By Kevin Rector and Erin Cox, The Baltimore Sun 11:00 a.m. EDT, September 4, 2013_​

*Gov. **Martin O'Malley** plans to announce $1.5 billion in new state funding for the Baltimore **Red Line* and more than a dozen other transportation projects in the area Wednesday, officials said, outlining for the first time how the state's gas tax increase will be tapped to improve local infrastructure and mass transit here.

O'Malley also plans to discuss the state's interest in attracting public-private partnerships to help fund the Red Line project, and a Dec. 7 start date for weekend MARC train service between Baltimore and Washington, which has never been offered before.

In a statement, O'Malley described the transportation spending as "making the modern investments a modern economy requires" to educate, innovate and rebuild the state.​
​
The state Department of Transportation said the funding, which O'Malley is scheduled to announce alongside Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake and other officials at the West Baltimore MARC station Wednesday afternoon, would create about 13,000 jobs and ease congestion as busy arteries are widened or improved and mass transit systems are prioritized.


Rawlings-Blake said the new funding "says that the state is serious about being a partner with Baltimore" to improve connections between transportation options.​​
"They're putting their money where their mouth is," she said. "They're recognizing that for the state to be strong, Baltimore has to be strong, and it has to be strong as a connected city."​​
The gas tax, approved earlier this year by the Maryland General Assembly, is expected to dramatically change the environment for transportation construction in the state, reversing a trend of diminished ability — and ambition — when it comes to the state's taking on major projects.​​

The Democratic legislature approved the higher gas tax and new fees — expected to provide $4.4 billion for transportation projects over six years — over the objections of Republicans who viewed the hikes as too steep for consumers.

Transportation Secretary James Smith said the new transportation funding makes clear the benefits of the gas tax.

"What's happening is people are actually seeing what they're getting for this money. There is a direct correlation between the projects that are being announced and the money that is being raised," he said. "And I do think people have a kinder attitude when they don't think the money is going down a black hole."

Sen. James "Ed" DeGrange, who chairs the Senate transportation budget subcommittee, agreed.

"That's what we all wanted to see when they were proposing the increase in the tax: 'What are we going to get for those dollars?'" the Anne Arundel County Democrat said. "And I guess this is the effect of it. A lot of those projects are coming off the back burner."​
In all, 17 projects are to be announced for the city and Anne Arundel, Baltimore, Carroll, Harford and Howard counties.


Plans include $20 million for streetscape improvements in downtown Hampstead in Carroll; $43 million to improve intersections along access routes to Aberdeen Proving Ground in Harford; $29 million to rebuild the interchange between Route 175 and Route 295 at Fort Meade in Anne Arundel; $48 million to widen Route 29 in Howard; and $86 million to widen Interstate 695 between Route 40 and Route 144 in Baltimore County.​
*Another $246 million is to be spent on replacing the Baltimore Metro's fleet of 100 railcars and 15 miles of signaling systems, and $12 million is to go toward the operating costs of the Charm City Circulator.*​​
*More than a third of the new funding — $519 million — is to be spent on construction on the Baltimore Red Line, a $2.6 billion, 14.1-mile light rail project to cut through the heart of downtown Baltimore, connecting Woodlawn in the west with **Johns Hopkins Bayview Medical Center** to the east. In May, officials announced $170 million for the project's right-of-way acquisition and final design.*​​

The state is to begin considering proposals from private industry for certain aspects of the project, including track and signal operations and maintenance of some facilities and assets, such as railcars.
Officials said they do not plan to seek public-private partnerships to pay for the Red Line's major infrastructure, such as tunnels, underground stations and stormwater management systems.​

Hundreds of contractors have expressed interest in bidding on the project in recent months. The Federal Transit Administration, which is expected to foot part of the transit project bill under its New Starts program, encourages public-private partnerships.

The state has said it plans to use a public-private partnership to build the Purple Line in the Washington suburbs.​

​

Smith said the level of public-private partnership for the Red Line has not been determined, but it will be a much smaller percentage of the project than the Purple Line because the underground system planned for Baltimore is more complex.


"Tunnel boring isn't something that generally works with a developer," he said.

Donald C. Fry, president and CEO of the Greater Baltimore Committee, said the interest shown by hundreds of companies at a forum on Red Line public-private partnerships suggests private industry is clamoring for a way to benefit from the project.​
"In cities where there have been new transit locations," Fry said, "that's where a significant amount of development occurred."


Companies have already applied to help build the Purple Line in Montgomery County.

"If you look at the industry landscape across the country, it's no secret that our infrastructure is in crisis," said Jessica Murray, a spokeswoman for the Alexandria, Va., construction firm Skanska. "The reality is, if you don't have a private company come in and build it, it's probably not going to get done."

Murray said projects such as the Purple and Red lines give infrastructure companies with access to capital, such as Skanska, profitable deals with a promised revenue stream, and allows governments to build infrastructure it couldn't otherwise afford.

"It's a way for it to work for everybody," she said. "We can come in and design and build the best operating system possible. We can bring in maintenance and facilities people that will make sure everything is operating at top shape."

DeGrange, the transportation budget subcommittee chairman, said public-private partnerships can allow a state to build necessary infrastructure and spread the cost — but should be undertaken cautiously.

"The devil is in the details, always, to see exactly what the total cost is going to be over the entire contract, and what the benefits are going to be," he said. "You have to be careful how you are mortgaging the future."

*Nearly $100 million in new funding will allow the Maryland Transit Administration to expand MARC train service to include nine round trips Baltimore and Washington on the Penn Line on Saturday and six on Sunday, to buy two new locomotives and to offer two additional daily weekday round trips on the Camden Line.*​​
​Del. James E. Malone Jr., a Baltimore County Democrat and chair of the House transportation subcommittee, said the Dec. 7 start to weekend service would provide opportunities for people to travel between Baltimore and Washington and spend money, especially during the holidays.


"I'm very ecstatic about that," he said. "It will be great for people to be able to use it on the weekend, for people who want to go downtown to do Christmas shopping, downtown to see all the different Christmas lights, all the different functions, all the different shows."​
_[email protected]_

_twitter.com/rectorsun_​​New transportation projects in the Baltimore region​​
*$519 to initiate construction of the Red Line ($170 million for right way and final design was announced in May).*​​*$246 million to replace Baltimore Metro's fleet of 100 railcars and 15 miles of signaling systems.*​​$86 million in construction funds to widen the outer loop of Interstate 695 between Route 40 and Route 144 in Baltimore County.​​*$75 million in construction funds to build a new Kirk Bus Division transportation and storage building in Baltimore City.*​​$60 million in construction funds to improve traffic flow on Interstate 695 at Leeds Avenue and replace two bridges in the same area in Baltimore County.​​*$52 million for MARC Commuter Rail improvements to purchase 10 new diesel locomotives and add 2 weekday round trips on the Camden Line.*​​Read more: http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/ma...20130903,0,3075335.story?page=2#ixzz2dwVfcejp​​​​​​​​​


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Weekend MARC service is long overdue on the Penn Line. Glad to see it finally come to reality. :cheers:


----------



## TommyCarcetti (Jul 23, 2011)

*Red Line Station Designs*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*WASHINGTON | Streetcar*

The streetcar is now on the streets.


H Street streetcar testing by BeyondDC, on Flickr

H Street streetcar testing by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar testing by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar testing by BeyondDC, on Flickr


H Street streetcar testing by BeyondDC, on Flickr


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Those stations look neat.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Are there any tram/lightrail systems in the US with articulated vehicles of more than 3 sections?


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Sopomon said:


> Are there any tram/lightrail systems in the US with articulated vehicles of more than 3 sections?


NJT LRT is experimenting with a 5 section car that is the expansion of the existing 3 section one.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New 7000 Series Metro car 
*

IMG_5933 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5938 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5964 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5968 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5969 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5975 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5977 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5980 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5982 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5988 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_5998 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_6000 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


IMG_6019 by tracktwentynine, on Flickr


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

The new trains look really slick. I'm especially excited about the walk-through cars. The walkways between cars doesn't look as wide as subway/metro trains in many other countries, but it is a start! Good job!


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

*On to 2040...*

c/o http://planitmetro.com/2013/12/05/proposed-2040-metrorail-network/
and http://planitmetro.com/2013/10/03/r...re-and-virginia-dispatch-from-tag-meeting-10/

Metro is already experiencing capacity problems on the Orange Line and in the DC core. Running all-eight car trainsets will alleviate the problem somewhat in the near term, but by 2040 it'll be back to stay:

Crowding on Metrorail by 2040, even with the longest possible (eight-car) trains. Base Network AM Peak, Round 8.1 Cooperative Forecast









Crowding on Metrorail in 2040 even with the longest possible (eight-car) trains, Base Network AM Peak, Aspirations Land Use










After evaluating four scenarios for adding more capacity (see the second link above), Metro has come up with a plan:



















Components are:

A new downtown loop line extending the Blue and Yellow lines and separating the Blue from the Orange/Silver and the Yellow from the Green
A new express line from the convergence of the Orange and Silver lines at East Falls Church to Rosslyn, where it would tie in to the new loop. It would be built in such a way that there'd be four tracks east of East Falls Church-- no bottleneck there. Also, it'd have a station at Ballston
Not one but two wyes, to provide paths in every direction through the new loop. Supposedly the loop could then handle 26 trains per hour in each direction
New underground walkways between various new and existing stations

Cost? $26 billion, or so I've read somewhere. 

OK, everybody: One, two, three, discuss! :banana:


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Unless they recolor the lines, it looks like the metro will be a confusing mess that would give Lance Wyman tears.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

CNB30 said:


> Unless they recolor the lines, it looks like the metro will be a confusing mess that would give Lance Wyman tears.


I was hoping for something more substantive that how the trains were labeled, but...

...they could always call the loop trains Orange Inner and Outer, Blue Inner and Outer, etc. Like the Beltway. :lol:


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Nicest metro interior on the continent, congrats!


----------



## elliot42 (Feb 22, 2007)

Tom 958 said:


> *On to 2040...*
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...





--Guess I was onto something when I proposed this:


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

This was hiding over in the Japan transit compilation. The new 7000 series cars:



quashlo said:


> *New WMATA 7000 series cars make press debut*
> 
> The first of the new 7000 series cars for the DC Metro, being built by Kawasaki Heavy Industries at their U.S. plant in Lincoln, Nebraska, made their debut to the press. Here’s some reports from Japan:
> 
> ...


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Baltimore Light Rail


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Nice, there are not so many pictures and infos about Baltimore system. Do you have more images?

And what about system extention? Still nothing's going on?


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

There is a new east-west light rail line that is supposed to be built but so far construction has not started yet.

Here is the link if you are interested.

http://www.baltimoreredline.com/


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Baltimore subway trains were ordered together with Miami, they shared the order so everything went cheaper. These are the only cities that use this type?


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Nice, there are not so many pictures and infos about Baltimore system. Do you have more images?
> 
> And what about system extention? Still nothing's going on?



The Red line begins construction in 2015


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice little vid.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Greater Greater Washington:



> http://greatergreaterwashington.org...a-longer-yellow-line-are-choices-for-route-1/
> 
> *Bus rapid transit, light rail, and a longer Yellow Line are choices for Route 1*
> By Stewart Schwartz, April 7, 2014
> ...


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

^ That plan is insanely short-sighted. I would extend the Yellow down to Woodbridge, build a Pink Line from King Street to Tysons Corner, build a Brown Line Loop, extend the Purple Line across the Potomac to Tysons and the maybe extend the Orange Line to Centreville, the Green Line to BWI, etc. It's embarrassing that one of the richest cities ($177,000 per capita GDP) in one of the richest nations has a metro system worse than that in developing B-list cities. Yet instead of making needed infrastructure to support a metropolitan area growing by 1,000,000 per decade, we instead get treated to the same cockamamie choice of "BRT" or "Streetcar". Prince William County will, by 2040, have around 750,000 residents. It alone will have the population requisite to support its own internal "Prince William Light Rail" if it wanted to. Salt Lake County has around 1,000,000 now and more than 50 light rail stations. All of that in an area approximately the size of Prince William County with a near equal population. WMATA has been such a failure that even the State of Maryland has decided to start funding and building its own light-rail lines (Purple Line, Corridor Cities Transitway) because WMATA thinks in the next 30 years all that DC needs is the Silver Line and a Loop in Downtown DC. WMATA needs vision. Washington DC is booming, gaining 100,000 people per year yet other cities with 5x slower growth can somehow find the money but DC can't?


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Extending the Green Line to BWI is just overkill considering that the MARC Penn Line now operates seven days a week. If anything I would focus on expanding the MARC service on both the Penn Line and Camden Line so that it would run more frequently (similar to the frequencies on the LIRR) and build a people mover system (similar to Airtrain in NYC) to connect the BWI train station to the terminal.

For the other areas I think it would make sense to extend the Orange Line to Centreville in Virginia and to Bowie in Maryland in the opposite direction in addition to extending the Yellow Line to Fort Belvior and the Red Line to Germantown.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

Manitopiaaa said:


> ^ That plan is insanely short-sighted. I would...





diablo234 said:


> For the other areas I think it would make sense to extend...


But outward extensions will be of limited value if the core of the system is hugely overcrowded. That, not any particular desire to increase the number of stations in the core, is the rationale for the loop line and Orange-Silver express line proposal.


----------



## albert0123 (Jun 5, 2010)

lkstrknb said:


> The new trains look really slick. I'm especially excited about the walk-through cars. The walkways between cars doesn't look as wide as subway/metro trains in many other countries, but it is a start! Good job!


When you look again, it resembles two doors you have to open manual, with I guess a sign "no passing while train is in motion". So no articulated train, a missed opportunity for better load spreading.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

diablo234 said:


> Extending the Green Line to BWI is just overkill considering that the MARC Penn Line now operates seven days a week. If anything I would focus on expanding the MARC service on both the Penn Line and Camden Line so that it would run more frequently (similar to the frequencies on the LIRR) and build a people mover system (similar to Airtrain in NYC) to connect the BWI train station to the terminal.
> 
> For the other areas I think it would make sense to extend the Orange Line to Centreville in Virginia and to Bowie in Maryland in the opposite direction in addition to extending the Yellow Line to Fort Belvior and the Red Line to Germantown.


It's hard to get to BWI on Marc. It's easier just to take a cab. You have to first get into Union Station and then transfer to MARC which can be a pain, especially carrying luggage and given MARC schedules. Dulles is also a pain but once the Silver Line opens should be simpler. At least the Rosslyn express line simplifies everything. Reagan National is the easiest by far but because of Reagan, Rosslyn's skyline sucks and that's unforgiveable lol


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Tom 958 said:


> But outward extensions will be of limited value if the core of the system is hugely overcrowded. That, not any particular desire to increase the number of stations in the core, is the rationale for the loop line and Orange-Silver express line proposal.


It will always be crowded though, unfortunately. Mostly because we have a no right-of-way streetcar and BRT fetish that has plagued the DC City Council at the expense of a real transport system. So what DC is embarking on is cosmetic changes. Better than WMATA though which releases report after report and gets nothing of substance done. Washington has a terrible metro system for the price. $4 for the DC metro and I still have to wait 20 minutes in a dark station with graffiti and/or broken fixtures. $2 in Madrid gets me a train every 5 minutes to 300 stations with modern, hi-tech amenities. And DC has 3x the GDP per capita as Madrid.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I only used DC transit a couple of times, but it's pretty good by American standards and way better than what we have.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

LtBk said:


> I only used DC transit a couple of times, but it's pretty good by American standards and way better than what we got.


at least you guys are getting the red line


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Yeah, but we are still far from developing a comprehensive mass transit in the region. With the way things are going, I'm long dead before that happens.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

LtBk said:


> Yeah, but we are still far from developing a comprehensive mass transit in the region. With the way things are going, I be long dead before that happens.


You be bad @ grammar :lol:, still work is planned to start next year.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

What is the lenght of the new sections of the silver line? Wikipedia says the line Will be 23mi / 47 km long, but I guess that is including the sections already in service of blue and orange lines.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Tom 958 said:


> But outward extensions will be of limited value if the core of the system is hugely overcrowded. That, not any particular desire to increase the number of stations in the core, is the rationale for the loop line and Orange-Silver express line proposal.


Yeah I do agree with you on the fact that the Blue Line needs to have a separate right of way from the Orange/Silver Lines at least from Rosslyn to Stadium Armory first. Last I heard there was a proposal to reroute the Blue Line to run to Georgetown and along K street but I am not sure if there was any traction on that plan?



Manitopiaaa said:


> It's hard to get to BWI on Marc. It's easier just to take a cab. You have to first get into Union Station and then transfer to MARC which can be a pain, especially carrying luggage and given MARC schedules. Dulles is also a pain but once the Silver Line opens should be simpler. At least the Rosslyn express line simplifies everything. Reagan National is the easiest by far but because of Reagan, Rosslyn's skyline sucks and that's unforgiveable lol


That' is why I think service on the MARC Penn Line should be extended to run on 30 minute intervals during off peak hours similar to commuter rail systems in NYC such as the LIRR or NJT (which also operate 24/7 in case of the LIRR). Extending the Green Line to BWI would just be redundant when you have existing rail capacity nearby that could be improved and/or expanded.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

CNB30 said:


> You be bad @ grammar :lol:, still work is planned to start next year.


It was a stupid typo.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from WMATA:



> http://www.wmata.com/about_metro/news/PressReleaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=5703
> 
> *Metro and Airports Authority agreement moves Silver Line toward summer opening*
> April 24, 2014
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## gregduh (Nov 14, 2006)

I drove past the viaduct for the Silver Line in Tyson's a couple of weeks ago. I like the way it looks, and I hope it improves the density of that place. I wonder what the prospects are of the rest of the Silver Line opening before 2018. That would help a lot of people out. I could only imagine how much Rosslyn would grow by then.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Alexandria,Virgina - Metroway BRT*​

DSC_0826 by BeyondDC, on Flickr


DSC_0763 by BeyondDC, on Flickr


DSC_0862 by BeyondDC, on Flickr


DSC_0791 by BeyondDC, on Flickr


DSC_0857 by BeyondDC, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Recent Streetcar stuff


Streetcars on H Street, DC by BeyondDC, on Flickr


DC Streetcar on Test by BM5 via Woodhaven, on Flickr


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

I had no idea DC built a BRT system.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

That's Alexandria actually, and it's smart that they built a ROW so that upgrades are possible and not too difficult.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

NEC Shots in Maryland


_2014_NEC_BeautyShots_ACS64_ACELA_AEM7_P42 by chuckgomezphotography | #TrainsMatter | #AMTRAK ©, on Flickr


_2014_NEC_BeautyShots_ACS64_ACELA_AEM7_P42 by chuckgomezphotography | #TrainsMatter | #AMTRAK ©, on Flickr


_2014_0604_ACS64_Calendar by chuckgomezphotography | #TrainsMatter | #AMTRAK ©, on Flickr


_2014_0604_ACS64_Calendar by chuckgomezphotography | #TrainsMatter | #AMTRAK ©, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ngton-streetcar-running-in-mixed-traffic.html
> 
> *Washington Streetcar running in mixed traffic*
> 29 Sep 2014
> ...


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

If there was ever a station, after NY Penn, that needed an upgrade it would have to be Baltimore Penn.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tower Dude said:


> If there was ever a station, after NY Penn, that needed an upgrade it would have to be Baltimore Penn.


It's quite shabby on the inside. :lol:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I was surprised at how small Penn Station. It's as big as train station of a smaller town.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

well it has more tracks than those stations though so it balances out


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...washington-announces-streetcar-shortlist.html
> 
> *Washington announces streetcar shortlist*
> 27 Oct 2014
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Streetcars on the Move 


Washington DC - H Street Streetcar Line - October 17, 2014 (39) by hoteldennis, on Flickr


Washington DC - H Street at 3rd NE Streetcar Line - October 17, 2014 by hoteldennis, on Flickr


Washington DC - H Street Streetcar Line - October 17, 2014 (18) by hoteldennis, on Flickr


Washington DC - H Street Streetcar Line - October 17, 2014 (34) by hoteldennis, on Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Have they resumed ATO on subway/metro lines?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

According to a Metro board document from last month:



> • The National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB) has closed all Metro safety
> recommendations issued in the wake of the 2009 Fort Totten collision which
> directly related to ATC.
> • ATO will provide a smoother ride to our passengers through software controlled
> ...


http://www.wmata.com/about_metro/board_of_directors/board_docs/092414_3BATOUpdate20140924.pdf


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

The photos show streetcars stuck in traffic between the buses. Will the buses still be sharing road with the streetcars once the streetcars are fully operational?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

greg_christine said:


> The photos show streetcars stuck in traffic between the buses. Will the buses still be sharing road with the streetcars once the streetcars are fully operational?


Its a normal traffic lane , it should be restricted to bus only though.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bad News
http://greatergreaterwashington.org/post/24785/can-and-will-governor-hogan-kill-the-purple-line/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Good news for Uber and the "all-important Uber Generation" (whatever that means).


----------



## benjaminh (Mar 21, 2014)

What is it with Republicans/conservatives and public transportation? Basically, if you happen to prefer using anything but your car (or a plane), you're somewhat un-American it seems. I don't get it. Yes, some projects are not worth pursuing and many have been facing serious delays and cost overruns. But don't they understand that infrastructure investments are one of _the_ keys to economic growth/development? What is the rationale of opposing a light rail line making commuters lives easier in one of the most economically advanced areas of the country? This we-should-spend-the-money-on-roads-instead argument is driving me nuts. We have been spending too high a percentage of infrastructure money on roads and not enough on public transportation for decades. People who doubt the positive effects of the latter should take a look at the Washington, DC metro area for example where unprecedented economic development has taken place in multiple places where a Metro station was built. Just compare today's U Street, Columbia Heights, NoMa, Navy Yard, Tysons, etc. areas with how they looked like 10-15 years ago. Other countries have been understanding this for decades now. Why is it so difficult here?


----------



## CollegeBoy (May 10, 2014)

benjaminh said:


> What is it with Republicans/conservatives and public transportation? Basically, if you happen to prefer using anything but your car (or a plane), you're somewhat un-American it seems. I don't get it. Yes, some projects are not worth pursuing and many have been facing serious delays and cost overruns. But don't they understand that infrastructure investments are one of _the_ keys to economic growth/development? What is the rationale of opposing a light rail line making commuters lives easier in one of the most economically advanced areas of the country? This we-should-spend-the-money-on-roads-instead argument is driving me nuts. We have been spending too high a percentage of infrastructure money on roads and not enough on public transportation for decades. People who doubt the positive effects of the latter should take a look at the Washington, DC metro area for example where unprecedented economic development has taken place in multiple places where a Metro station was built. Just compare today's U Street, Columbia Heights, NoMa, Navy Yard, Tysons, etc. areas with how they looked like 10-15 years ago. Other countries have been understanding this for decades now. Why is it so difficult here?



The rationale is funding and the realities of cost overruns. 

I'm a Republican and I support investing in our infrastructure. But when you look at projects like the Purple Line or the Red Line in Baltimore, the money could be better spent upgrading the roads, which haven't really been touched in the state for a LONG time. You can't just sit and say that public transport will be the savior because there are some places where it won't work and other places where ROW costs, NIMBYs and environmental issues will kill any chance of it getting built.

So much more goes into the opposition of supporting these projects than just knee-jerk reactions and/or warped views about public transportation.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Does any one else think that MARC not buy new electric Locos or even DM Locos weird?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tower Dude said:


> Does any one else think that MARC not buy new electric Locos or even DM Locos weird?


Amtrak charges a lot for their Electricity so it was cheaper to go Diesel.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Of course that was the reason


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

fptquangngai said:


> Follow me,
> I have a feeling if Ehrlich wins the governor's race, then the red line and purple line will either be put on hold while he is in office or be replaced with half-assed BRT service.
> 
> I do think that BRT could serve as a decent substitute for the red line though. The #40 quick bus gets downtown in 20 mins from the end of route 70. Not bad.


That was 5 years ago , he lost and a democrat won and now we have a republican in office again.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

DC Streetcar is still in testing


WASHINGTON--101 at H Street/9th Street NE OB by milantram, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Charles light rail project needs $20M for planning stage​*Initiative could present cheaper transit option for state funding
> 
> Wednesday, March 04, 2015
> by Jeff Newman Staff writer
> ...


Read more at http://www.somdnews.com/article/20150304/NEWS/150309819/1074/charles-light-rail-project-needs-20m-for-planning-stage&template=southernMaryland


----------



## cdmoore125 (Jul 28, 2014)

Tower Dude said:


> Of course that was the reason


I was initially very surprised, but I've heard a few things that changed my mind. I work on electric accounts for a large commuter rail company in a big city, and I asked that question since they have electric and diesel. To my surprise, electric actually costs more to run, and this is an area with much cheaper power than the Mid-Atlantic.

Power to Amtrak is very expensive, yes, but much of this is due to the weird system they run, that requires expensive frequency converters everywhere. They run single phase, 25hz while the grid id 3 phase, 60 hz. Many wikipedia pages can help.

Also, I've seen references that the HHPs are prone to breaking down. Catenary is also an issue.


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

cdmoore125 said:


> I was initially very surprised, but I've heard a few things that changed my mind. I work on electric accounts for a large commuter rail company in a big city, and I asked that question since they have electric and diesel. To my surprise, electric actually costs more to run, and this is an area with much cheaper power than the Mid-Atlantic.
> 
> Power to Amtrak is very expensive, yes, but much of this is due to the weird system they run, that requires expensive frequency converters everywhere. They run single phase, 25hz while the grid id 3 phase, 60 hz. Many wikipedia pages can help.
> 
> Also, I've seen references that the HHPs are prone to breaking down. Catenary is also an issue.


Which begs the question just what additions/changes they're making on the NJ (I think Newark-Trenton) portion of the NEC...some of the notices I've seen indicate that beyond track and signals work, they're also upgrading a lot of the power infrastructure as well.

I can assume a lot of that is improving the catenary, which is pretty bad in many places, but other than that, I've not been able to guess what kinds of improvements could (or need) to be made to the substations and other equipment.

Any insights?


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Why is electric more expensive to run? Is it the maintenance costs or is it the cost of how much electricity is being generated


----------



## cdmoore125 (Jul 28, 2014)

Tower Dude said:


> Why is electric more expensive to run? Is it the maintenance costs or is it the cost of how much electricity is being generated


Maintenance costs is how it was communicated to me. But there was some feeling on fuel costs (diesel vs. electricity) which I didn't agree with at the time. Now though, I absolutely expect diesel to be cheaper to run.


----------



## cdmoore125 (Jul 28, 2014)

phoenixboi08 said:


> Which begs the question just what additions/changes they're making on the NJ (I think Newark-Trenton) portion of the NEC...some of the notices I've seen indicate that beyond track and signals work, they're also upgrading a lot of the power infrastructure as well.
> 
> I can assume a lot of that is improving the catenary, which is pretty bad in many places, but other than that, I've not been able to guess what kinds of improvements could (or need) to be made to the substations and other equipment.
> 
> Any insights?


I don't have the insight into the NJ system as well, but I think the system north of NYC was upgraded to 60Hz a few years ago. I wonder if there is hope for that. The problem is, many of the frequency converters are either owned by Amtrak or a power company and then amortized over a long contract. So they are sort of in the situation of needing both, but they can't do both at the same time.

The MD system is in need of special upgrades - they get 25hz power delivered to a substation in Perryville, which you will see lines that are a bit different in setup, come from up the Susquehanna at one of the dams. They also need blackstart capabilities when electric as well, or you can imagine what may happen if there is a big power outage somewhere.

Again, I don't know the details in NJ, but I'd love if they were upgrading it to 60Hz, like they did North of NYC.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northeast_Corridor#Electrification

That is the next stretch south from NYC, and the next north from the original Penn Railroad.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Railroad#Electrification

And here is a great page on the system

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amtrak's_25_Hz_traction_power_system


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

cdmoore125 said:


> I don't have the insight into the NJ system as well, but I think the system north of NYC was upgraded to 60Hz a few years ago. I wonder if there is hope for that. The problem is, many of the frequency converters are either owned by Amtrak or a power company and then amortized over a long contract. So they are sort of in the situation of needing both, but they can't do both at the same time.
> 
> The MD system is in need of special upgrades - they get 25hz power delivered to a substation in Perryville, which you will see lines that are a bit different in setup, come from up the Susquehanna at one of the dams. They also need blackstart capabilities when electric as well, or you can imagine what may happen if there is a big power outage somewhere.
> 
> ...


New Jersey Transit switched its Morris&Essex network from 12.5 kV to 25 kV 60 Hz in 1983. And between 1988 and 2002 the Coast line was upgraded and overhauled up to 25 kV 60 Hz. The higher speed section of track between New Brunswick and Morrisville is being bumped up to 25 kV 60 Hz. They built a few new substations , and eventually they would like the entire NJ system to be 25 kV 60 Hz.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Double Header! No. 11 (MP36PH-3C) and No. 73 (GP39)
In rapidly failing light, the last commuter train of the day (P883 7:25pm Union to Martinsburg, WV) pulls away from Gaithersburg with more than enough horsepower for the job at hand.


Double Header! No. 11 (MP36PH-3C) and No. 73 (GP39) by wheniwas14, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some old NEC photos from Baltimore


PRR md177 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR md176 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR md170 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR md169 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR md168 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR md167 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR md166 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR md163 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


PRR md162 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Nexis said:


> Double Header! No. 11 (MP36PH-3C) and No. 73 (GP39)
> In rapidly failing light, the last commuter train of the day (P883 7:25pm Union to Martinsburg, WV) pulls away from Gaithersburg with more than enough horsepower for the job at hand.


I've enjoyed watching quite a few Marc videos and I noticed that being overpowered tends to be a common theme. In this case, the first locomotive can pull a 10 bilevel car train on it's own. Yet there are two locos for just 5 cars. They often seem to use double loco consists.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Nouvellecosse said:


> I've enjoyed watching quite a few Marc videos and I noticed that being overpowered tends to be a common theme. In this case, the first locomotive can pull a 10 bilevel car train on it's own. Yet there are two locos for just 5 cars. They often seem to use double loco consists.


The second locomotive is often hitching a ride back to a yard or maintenance facility somewhere along the line or its in testing as with the newer locomotives.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

If it's just being brought back to the yard does that mean that only one locomotive is running and the other one is just being pulled?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Nouvellecosse said:


> If it's just being brought back to the yard does that mean that only one locomotive is running and the other one is just being pulled?


There both in use...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Washington Post:



> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...9204ae-ce68-11e4-8c54-ffb5ba6f2f69_story.html
> 
> *Labor woes hit D.C. streetcar project*
> March 19, 2014 7:38 PM
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

Montgomery County Leaders, Metro Resolve Issues With Silver Spring Transit Center, Eye Fall Opening

Montgomery County and Metro resolved their outstanding issues related to the troubled Silver Spring Transit Center, according to the county's point person on the project, and leaders are confident the structure will open in early fall.

"(Metro) told us that there are no issues with operating this facility and taking it into their possession," Director of General Services David Dise told News 4. "They will own it in August, but when they open it for operations is likely to be in September."

http://www.nbcwashington.com/traffi...ransit-Center-Eye-Fall-Opening-320196621.html


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

Purple Line Advocates Appeal Dismissal of Lawsuit Against Town of Chevy Chase
Group makes move as town leaders consider dropping effort to kill the light-rail project

Local Purple Line advocates are appealing the dismissal of their lawsuit against the town of Chevy Chase in which they claimed the town violated the state’s Public Information Act by refusing to divulge certain details of its lobbying campaign against the light-rail project

http://www.bethesdamagazine.com/Bet...issal-of-Lawsuit-Against-Town-of-Chevy-Chase/


----------



## cdmoore125 (Jul 28, 2014)

MARC dumping electric for diesels.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Washington DC Street Car Testing at H Street & 3rd St [USC LRV]*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Amtrak & MARC HD 60 FPS: Afternoon Action @ Halethorpe Station *


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

^Thanks for sharing that for me 

WMATA 7Ks; Video Edition (Exterior Shots):


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

There supposed to let the announcement play completely before closing the door.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

They need to skip the announcements. They dramatically increase the amount of time the train loiters at every stop.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> They need to skip the announcements. They dramatically increase the amount of time the train loiters at every stop.


There required to comply with the Americans with disabilities act.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Audible announcements made before the door opens are still ADA-compliant.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Nexis said:


> There required to comply with the Americans with disabilities act.


Where?


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)

Most operators just cancel the automated announcements and make their own manual ones. It's faster that way.


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

MrAronymous said:


> Where?


he meant "they're"


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

First Quarter 2015 Daily Ridership numbers for DC-Baltimore

Source : http://www.apta.com/resources/statistics/Documents/Ridership/2015-q1-ridership-APTA.pdf

*Light Rail *
Baltimore / LRT - 18,900 (2015)

*Heavy Rail *
Washington / Metro - 869,400 (2015)
Baltimore / Metro - 44,500 (2015)

*Suburban/Regional/Commuter Rail*
Washington-Baltimore / Marc - 34,200 (2015)
NOVA / Virgina Railway Express - 17,900 (2015)

*Bus Ridership*
Washington DC / WMATA - 425,200 (2015)
Baltimore / MTA Bus - 259,700 (2015)
Rockville / Montgomery County Ride-On - 79,500 (2015)
Alexandria / Alexandria Transit Company - 13,000 (2015)
Arlington / Arlington Transit - 9,800 (2015)


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

^^Are the LRT numbers right? Sure its not 28,900? Previous averages were all around 27,000ppd. Anything that would've caused a huge dropoff like that?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

BoulderGrad said:


> ^^Are the LRT numbers right? Sure its not 28,900? Previous averages were all around 27,000ppd. Anything that would've caused a huge dropoff like that?


I'm not sure you'll have to ask on the Baltimore forum.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some Recent Balt-Wash Photos from ExactoCreation


*Baltimore Metro*


Maryland Transit Administration Subway by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


MTA Maryland Subway by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


MTA Maryland Subway by ExactoCreation, on Flickr

*MTA Buses *


MTA Maryland XDE40 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


MTA Maryland Xcellsiors by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


Mta Maryland NFI DE40LFR by ExactoCreation, on Flickr

*Light Rail*


mta5051 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


mta5039 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


mta5052 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr

*DC Buses*


Wmata NFI C40LF by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


7054pgp by ExactoCreation, on Flickr

*MARC Locomotives..*


Marc MP36 & gp38 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some recent videos from Trainman1971

*Washington Metro: A 7000-series Peek*






*Along The RF&P Sub - Part 4: Trains, Planes, and... Trains*



> September 8th, 2015
> Shot from Long Bridge Park alongside "RO" interlocking, ten trains passed by during the 3pm to 4:30 time frame. I selected 8 of those trains to document on this video clip. VRE trains dominate the scene, along with Amtrak's Silver Star and a southbound Regional with Phase I Heritage unit #156. One unidentified CSX freight makes an appearance as well.
> 
> As my location was less than a mile from the end of the runways at DCA (Ronald Reagan Washington National Airport), there was plenty of aircraft action to be had as they made their final approaches, as you will also see in this clip.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

2 Videos from Jarrett Stewart


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*3rd Quarter 2015 Daily Ridership numbers for DC-Baltimore*


*Light Rail *
Baltimore / LRT - 19,700 (2015) : -21.20%

*Heavy Rail *
Washington / Metro - 899,200 (2015) : 6.20%
Baltimore / Metro - 41,700 (2015) : - 14.91%

*Suburban/Regional/Commuter Rail*
Washington-Baltimore / Marc - 35,900 (2015) : 2.89%
NOVA / Virgina Railway Express - 12,863 (2015) : -6.79%

*Bus Ridership*
Washington DC / WMATA - 444,400 (2015) : 3.10%
Baltimore / MTA Bus - 262,000 (2015) : 4.21%
Rockville / Montgomery County Ride-On - 83,700 (2015) : 4.64%
Fairfax / Fairfax County Dept trans. - 32,300 (2015) : -9.71%
Alexandria / Alexandria Transit Company - 14,700 (2015) : 3.21%
Woodbridge / PRTC Omni-Ride - 11,400 (2015) : -10.52%
Arlington / Arlington Transit - 10,000 (2015) : 1.38%


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Judging from the numbers: I cant wait to see how many people the city looses over the past year, maybe 5%?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

You're talking about population loss in Baltimore?


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


>


Seems kind of odd that there would only be one door per side on such large double deck railcars. Must be pretty bad for dwell times.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> You're talking about population loss in Baltimore?


exactly


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, I thought DC metro ridership was down?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Seems kind of odd that there would only be one door per side on such large double deck railcars. Must be pretty bad for dwell times.


I believe those passenger transportation devices are modeled on livestock carriers (a.k.a. cattle cars).


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Gallery Cars seem to be the least efficient passenger rail cars ever, I cannot find a single good reason for their continued use.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Modern Gallery Cars, with wide entrance doors, are actually reasonably efficient for certain applications. To be specific, they are good for cases where there is highly directional traffic flow. A fair amount of people can board at once, and immediately spread in both directions into the car, as well as up the staircases into the galleries. This apparently speeds loading quite a bit. An additional benefit is that the people in the galleries place their tickets along the edges of the gallery. Therefore, the conductor only has to reach up a bit to get their ticket, so they can punch tickets much faster.

There are very good reasons why gallery cars continue to be built even 60 years after their introduction in Chicago.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some photos taken by Chris of the Baltimore LRT


JONES FALLS WALK 2008 by Chris, on Flickr


Interstate 83 spot by the Howard Street Bridge by NETHER STREET ART, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The situation with buses in Baltimore










https://www.facebook.com/mtamarylan...997865589755/1049918131697719/?type=3&theater

In Baltimore, subway is only running below ground (between Mondawmin and Johns Hopkins Hospital) due to recent blizzard










https://www.facebook.com/mtamarylan...997865589755/1049349841754548/?type=3&theater

In northern Virginia, metro service is still suspended on above-ground stretches of Orange and Silver lines.

This was the situation during the weekend:









https://www.facebook.com/MetroForwa...880554108108/1189459074416913/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/MetroForwa...880554108108/1189459241083563/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/MetroForwa...880554108108/1189459621083525/?type=3&theater









https://twitter.com/wmata/status/691247254301249536









https://twitter.com/wmata/status/690965263307685888









https://twitter.com/wmata/status/690965263307685888









https://twitter.com/HokiePhotog/status/690950458773487616


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New bus service begins 2016.02.01 between Prince William County and Alexandria along express lanes on I-395 and I-95.










http://www.prtctransit.org/commuter-bus/mark-center.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...er-to-overhaul-maryland-commuter-coaches.html
> 
> *Bombardier to overhaul Maryland commuter coaches*
> 05 Feb 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From WUSA:



> http://www.wusa9.com/story/news/loc...etcar-system-could-open-soon-feb-26/80318682/
> 
> *DC streetcar system could open as soon as Feb. 26*
> Associated Press, AP 8:38 p.m. EST February 12, 2016
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

2016.02.27 - first day of Washington DC streetcar

http://greatergreaterwashington.org...-carry-passengers-on-february-27-says-bowser/


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> 2016.02.27 - first day of Washington DC streetcar
> 
> http://greatergreaterwashington.org...-carry-passengers-on-february-27-says-bowser/


Only about seven years behind schedule, too. :bash: I'm glad that it's finally opening, but the whole construction (and testing) process has been _pathetic_ on the part of DDOT and has given streetcar-haters (and just general transit-haters) ammunition to attack any further extensions beyond the one route already built. At this rate, it would take more than a century to give DC a real streetcar network.

No adequate explanation has ever been given why this short stretch of proven technology needed several years of "safety testing" to be allowed to open. We're talking about a _streetcar_ running down an asphalt road. I'm pretty certain that NASA's Apollo space program was developed and tested in less time than the DC Streetcar was. Some other cities have built entire metro lines (or systems!) in the time it took DC to build one tram line.

The DC streetcar was sold as an economical complement to the DC Metro but it doesn't look like it's turning out that way. It remains to be seen if there will be any streetcar routes opened after the initial segment.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I hope no one gets offended if I articulate my agreement with the tone of this article. 

The Economist
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2016/02/streetcar-mire



> *Washington, DC's pointless streetcar service finally opens*
> 
> Feb 25th 2016, 16:47 BY A.W. | WASHINGTON, DC
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

DC Streetcar is finaly opened. System's FAQs on Washington Post:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ide-ride-the-d-c-streetcar-heres-a-handy-faq/

Updated map on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/am/wash/washington.htm


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

Oklahoma Avenue station by BeyondDC, on Flickr


Streetcars near Hopscotch Bridge by BeyondDC, on Flickr


Passengers waiting at 3rd Street station by BeyondDC, on Flickr

All fotos https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

So was it worth it?


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

00Zy99 said:


> The current design for the replacement calls for all four tracks (MARC and Amtrak) to use the new tunnel. The old one is just too old at this point.


And freight traffic, as well, or will that continue to use the old tunnel?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

There is relatively little freight traffic on that stretch at the moment, due in part to the current tunnel. There are no current plans for an increase in the near future, but the new tunnel is being designed with the clearances to accommodate any type of freight train. 

Whether the existing tunnel will continue to have any trains at all is unknown. There has been talk of having a pedestrian park, or even filling it back in.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A new bus transit center has opened in Takoma Park, Maryland:

http://wtop.com/sprawl-crawl/2016/12/takoma-langley-transit-center-opens-aims-to-smooth-commutes/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Happy First Birthday To The D.C. Streetcar*"

http://dcist.com/2017/02/happy_first_birthday_to_the_dc_stre.php


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ple-line-clears-legal-hurdle.html?channel=526

*Maryland Purple Line clears legal hurdle*
July 20, 2017










_A federal appeal court has ruled that the state of Maryland can proceed with construction of the 25.8km light rail Purple Line north of Washington DC, despite a continuing lawsuit against the project_

The US Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit has reinstated the environmental approval, a prerequisite for the $US 875m Transportation Infrastructure Finance Innovation Act loan allocated to the project by the Department of Transportation

...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Hitachi to supply Baltimore metro trains and signalling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.metro-report.com/news/single-view/view/hitachi-to-supply-baltimore-metro-trains-and-signalling.html#.WXnJn13DgmM.facebook


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

^^ The design is pretty similar to R211.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Those transport organizations really need to sort out their logos. Good god. 

The modern design is always welcome though. Welcome to the 21st, USA.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ly-baltimore-metro-trains-and-signalling.html

*Hitachi to supply Baltimore metro trains and signalling*
27 Jul 2017










USA: Maryland Transit Administration has awarded a $400·5m contract for the supply of metro rolling stock and signalling. The supplier is the Hitachi Ansaldo Baltimore Rail Partners joint venture of Hitachi Rail Italy, which will supply 78 metro cars, and Ansaldo STS’s US subsidiary, which will replace the existing signalling with CBTC.

To be assembled at HRI’s factory in Miami, the stainless steel bodied cars will feature. Designed for a 30-year lifecycle, each car will have capacity for 196 passengers, including 76 seated. They will be formed into two-car married pairs and are expected to run in multiple. The vehicles will be equipped with wi-fi, a passenger information system, and fibreglass front ends with LED lighting

...


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Metro Report
> 
> http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ly-baltimore-metro-trains-and-signalling.html
> 
> ...


Cool!

The original trains were a joint thing with Miami too I think.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Federal Judge Tosses Final Issues Before Him in Purple Line Case*



> *Plaintiffs fail to get new ruling on noise and environmental issues; case continues in Court of Appeals*


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Purple Line Groundbreaking Scheduled for Monday*



> *Morning event will be near Hyattsville, according to information from governor’s office provided to Montgomery County officials*





> Dirt will soon begin to fly on the Purple Line construction project.
> 
> Gov. Larry Hogan’s office notified Montgomery County late Wednesday night that it has scheduled a groundbreaking at 10 a.m. in the Hyattsville area in Prince George’s County.
> 
> The notice sent to County Council members says the event will take place near the Md. 450 and Md. 410 interchange.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMG_1636 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1637 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1640 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1651 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1653 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1736 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1760 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1763 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1765 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1923 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1925 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1926 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1930 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1933 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1934 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1935 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1938 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1940 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1943 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1944 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1946 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1948 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1950 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1951 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1952 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1954 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1956 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1957 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1958 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1959 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_1961 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2050 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2051 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2053 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2054 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2055 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2056 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2057 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2059 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2060 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2077 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2078 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2082 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2129 by GojiMet86, on Flickr

IMG_2130 by GojiMet86, on Flickr


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Officials Break Ground on Long-Awaited Purple Line Project; Construction Immediately Starts*



> *Governor uses excavator to knock down a building*


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, SOMEBODY had a lot of fun.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*D.C. streetcar's Benning Road extension moves forward with engineering solicitation*



> With an infusion of District funding for 2018, the Benning Road streetcar expansion and associated transportation improvements are moving forward.
> 
> The D.C. Department of Transportation in late September issued a request for qualifications for planning and engineering of the 2.4-mile eastward extension of the streetcar along Benning Road NE between Oklahoma Avenue and Benning Road Metro station


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Appeals Court Rules in Favor of State, Federal Governments in Purple Line Case*



> *Judges reverse lower court’s ruling to conduct new environmental study*





> The major legal challenge to Maryland’s Purple Line has fallen in the U.S. Court of Appeals.
> 
> In an opinion issued Tuesday, judges on the federal court in Washington, D.C., ruled that the Federal Transit Administration and Maryland Transit Administration properly studied the impact Metro’s problems would have on the light-rail project being built in Maryland. As a result, the judges ruled, the transit agencies would not have to conduct a new environmental study to examine other potential routes for the Purple Line.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Metro Board set to approve refund policy for train delays*"

https://wtop.com/tracking-metro-24-...et-to-approve-refund-policy-for-train-delays/


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Emergency repairs: Baltimore metro to close up to 4 weeks*



> The entire Baltimore metro system will remain closed for emergency repairs for up to four weeks through March 11, the Maryland Transit Administration announced Sunday.
> 
> Gov. Larry Hogan said $2.2 million in emergency funding is being provided to run shuttle bus bridges along the 15.5-mile (25-kilometer) route during that period. The announcement to close the metro was made after a weekend inspection of the entire Metro SubwayLink, which has 14 stations.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Anday said:


> *Emergency repairs: Baltimore metro to close up to 4 weeks*


Coming soon to NYC :lol::lol:.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Trump administration budget trims Metro subsidy instead of killing it, as feared*



> Metro got a little good news Monday when President Trump’s budget proposed to trim the agency’s federal subsidy to $120 million from $150 million rather than eliminate it, as feared.
> 
> But the White House and the Transportation Department also warned that they want to shrink federal support for Metro, at a time when the region’s top elected officials of both parties are seeking to increase such backing.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*MTA knew Baltimore Metro rails did not meet safety standards in November 2016*



> The Maryland Transit Administration knew that the Baltimore Metro subway’s rails violated the agency’s safety standards for more than a year before officials declared an emergency shutdown of the system with less than 24 hours’ notice last week, according to an MTA inspection report.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

...delete.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Two years after launch, D.C. looks at ditching its initial streetcar fleet*



> The District Department of Transportation is mulling scrapping its fleet of streetcars in favor of a design with more easily replaceable parts and compatibility for possible extensions east and west, according to officials and testimony to be submitted to the D.C. Council on Tuesday.


----------



## dysharmonica (Dec 3, 2015)

Anday said:


> *Two years after launch, D.C. looks at ditching its initial streetcar fleet*


Yeh those Inekon trams have been problematic most places, but back then they were so much cheaper than anything from proper brands, and when the US assembly opened, they were pretty much the only manufacturer that met the buy-american rules. 

Seems that Siemens and others have seized on that gap and much better options exist now. Seattle is also ordering new streetcars and not from Inekon. Haven't heard any news from Portland, OR.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Maryland lawmakers commit $167M for Metro, completing regional funding puzzle*


‘*We had to step up’: Md. Senate votes in favor of dedicated funding to Metro*


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

dysharmonica said:


> Yeh those Inekon trams have been problematic most places, but back then they were so much cheaper than anything from proper brands, and when the US assembly opened, they were pretty much the only manufacturer that met the buy-american rules.
> 
> Seems that Siemens and others have seized on that gap and much better options exist now. Seattle is also ordering new streetcars and not from Inekon. Haven't heard any news from Portland, OR.


A handful of articles said that the streetcars are fine for now, but they are looking to replace them as part of the bulk order for new streetcars for the extension. The current ones only ran for 2 years so far, but they sat for a decade aging before being finally put to use. Inekon has since moved on to a newer model.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Am I the only one who thinks the Orange Line would have served Northern Virginia better if it was built on abandoned ROW of former Washington & Old Dominion Railroad(which is now a trail) instead I-66 median past Arlington?


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Amid budget increases, Alexandria to review updates to Potomac Yard Metro station*



> WASHINGTON — The plan for a Metro station at Potomac Yard in Alexandria, Virginia, is slowly inching forward amid a ballooning budget for the multimillion project.
> 
> The city council will be reviewing updates to the new Potomac Yard Metro Station project at its next meeting on April 10 in anticipation of approving a new funding agreement, which would enable WMATA to award a construction contract.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Metro is testing out color-coded escalator handrails*


----------



## napkcirtap (Aug 14, 2005)

Anday said:


> *Metro is testing out color-coded escalator handrails*


how are they gonna paint the blue/orange/silver stations


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*Va. Gov. Northam seeks to raise hotel tax to pay for Metro*



> WASHINGTON — A tax on hotel stays in Northern Virginia would rise from 2 to 3 percent and a real estate transfer tax would be raised to somewhat reduce the amount of money that would be taken from other Northern Virginia transportation projects to pay for Metro, under amendments proposed by Gov. Ralph Northam just before a Monday night deadline.
> 
> The Northern Virginia real estate transfer tax, known as the grantor’s tax, would be raised from 15 cents per $100 of assessed value to 20 cents per $100. Half of the tax would go to the Northern Virginia Transportation Authority, and half would be designated for Metro. Today, all 15 cents go to regional transportation projects through the authority.


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

*DC Mayor Muriel Bowser signed the "Dedicated Funding for the Washington Metropolitan Area Transit Authority Emergency Act of 2018" today.*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Construction of Purple Line light-rail tunnel in Silver Spring, MD*




























http://www.purplelinenow.com/third_issue_of_the_purple_line_now_newsletter


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more pic
I don't know the station, unfortunately

Night Travellers by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr[


----------



## browntown (Jul 28, 2015)

Zaz965 said:


> one more pic
> I don't know the station, unfortunately


Is this a joke? lol


----------



## benjaminh (Mar 21, 2014)

Dupont Circle.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Some Glen Burnie residents want light rail stops to stay closed citing crim*e"

https://www.wbaltv.com/article/resi...losed-amid-seemingly-increased-crime/22728930


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Purple Line (light rail) construction in Maryland, outside Washington DC*

Lyttonsville station (west of Silver Spring, MD)









https://twitter.com/janeplyons/status/1033050898031960066

Manchester Place station (east of Silver Spring, MD)









https://twitter.com/FourCornersSean/status/1033030082766557185

more photos here: https://wtop.com/dc-transit/2018/08...fter-raucous-groundbreaking-ceremony/slide/3/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Just north of the capital, construction has commenced on what is being marketed to the public as a "BRT" system, although as everyone knows in the US the term "BRT" does not have the same meaning as it does in other parts of the world such as China and Latin America. 

Several lines are being planned in suburban Montgomery County. They are essentially feeder lines for the metro and will not serve the capital.









https://www.flashbrt.com/planned-routes/

The first line is now under construction in the Route 29 corridor. The southern terminus of this line will be Silver Spring, where folks will be able to change to the metro (Red Line), commuter rail (MARC Brunswick Line) and light rail (under construction Purple Line). In certain parts of the line, buses will run on shoulder, but much of it has buses stuck in traffic in what is a typical USA "BRT in Name Only" bus system. Some time savings may be accomplished due to the limited stopping patterns and off-vehicle fare collection practices.









https://www.flashbrt.com/us29/

Ground was "broken" on 2018.10.25.

https://www.flashbrt.com/leggett-va...flash-marylands-first-bus-rapid-transit-line/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*New Purple Line concrete problems include Bethesda shaft*"

https://wtop.com/dc-transit/2019/10/new-purple-line-concrete-problems-include-bethesda-shaft/

Would be surprised if this boondoggle opens before 2030.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*The first Purple Line train has finished assembly*"

Assembly is taking place in Elmira in upstate New York

https://ggwash.org/view/75042/the-first-purple-line-train-has-finished-assembly



















It was also announced that the entire Purple Line LRT will not open all at once. Rather, a five-mile stretch between the New Carrollton and College Park metro stations will open first, in late 2022, and the rest of the line to Bethesda will open by 2023.06.30.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...6c569e-2274-11ea-a153-dce4b94e4249_story.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*DC Streetcar to Georgetown is dead*"

https://wtop.com/dc-transit/2020/01/dc-streetcar-to-georgetown-is-dead/


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

Purple Line Community Advisory Team meeting presentations:

*Bethesda/Chevy Chase, April 14
College Park, April 21
Silver Spring, April 28*


----------



## Anday (Mar 26, 2015)

Purple Line Community Advisory Team meeting presentations:

*Riverdale and Glenridge/New Carrolton, May 5
Greater Lyttonsville/Woodside, May 12*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Maryland reaches resolution for Purple Line project


Maryland's Department of Transportation has reached a $US 250m settlement with three companies contracted to build the state’s 25.7km Purple Line project.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Metro budget cuts weekend service, half of bus routes and closes 19 stations amid dire financial forecast *
Washington Post _Excerpt_
Nov 30, 2020

Metro is proposing the elimination of weekend rail service in its budget for the first time as the transit agency's financial struggles deepen amid the coronavirus pandemic.

The drastic action is one of several deep cuts Metro officials say they will have to make to survive the next fiscal year as fare revenue forecasts appear bleak and Congress remains unable to reach an agreement on a coronavirus relief package that could include aid to transit agencies.

Facing a nearly $500 million deficit, Metro is also proposing to cut 2,400 positions through attrition, buyouts and layoffs on top of 1,400 the agency is seeking to eliminate this year. Its 360-route service would be slashed by more than half as the agency raids its capital budget to keep up with preventive maintenance.

More : https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ff6cee-3328-11eb-8d38-6aea1adb3839_story.html


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

WTF?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Contractor shortlist revealed for troubled Maryland Purple Line


Three design-build contractor teams have been shortlisted to complete Maryland’s 26.1km 21-station Purple Line light rail project.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Not so Giant by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

a new contractor has been selected to complete the unfinished Purple Line LRT in Maryland









New contractor selected for Purple Line light rail project


This story was updated at 2:45 p.m. Nov. 5, 2021, to include comments from Del. Marc Korman. State officials and the operator of a proposed light rail line between Bethesda and New Carrollton have selected a contractor to finish the project. In a news release Friday, the Maryland Department of...




bethesdamagazine.com


----------

